# Milan - Juve: 6 gennaio 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (3 Gennaio 2021)

Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.

Dove vedere Milan - Juve in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45.

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività

Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao

Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

centrocampo Kessie- krunic e non passa nulla


----------



## Hellscream (3 Gennaio 2021)

Da vincere anche solo per quell'uomo di me che hanno in panchina.


----------



## Solo (3 Gennaio 2021)

Eh, temo che la nostra avventura da capolista finisca qui.

Comunque vediamo di mettercela tutta e strappare almeno il pareggio. 

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Alfred Edwards (3 Gennaio 2021)

Io li voglio massacrare. Li voglio umiliare. Non ce la faremo mai, ma sarebbe davvero un sogno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Centrocampo horror, un pari e via


----------



## SanGigio (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Isma che fine ha fatto? Non ce la farà mai a recuperare vero?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Gennaio 2021)

Con tutti gli effettivi per me vincevamo "in scioltezza". Ora anche solo strappare un pareggio sarà un'impresa titanica, avremmo bisogno di tantissima fortuna


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Prepariamola bene. 
Sarà fondamentale il centrocampo e non perdere i duelli in fascia.


----------



## malos (3 Gennaio 2021)

Morata non dovrebbe farcela, indurimento muscolare.


----------



## mark (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sarà quasi impossibile non perderla vista le assenze, con la squadra al completo per me l'avremmo vinta. Un pareggio andrebbe già benissimo, lasceremo la Juve a distanza.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Buona parte del nostro futuro passa da qui. Al completo, penso saremmo favoriti, ora come ora. Con le assenze che abbiamo, ovviamente sarà dura, ma possiamo giocarcela.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Gennaio 2021)

Viste le assenze di Bennacer Ibra e Tonali (e probabilmente anche Saele) e soprattutto il dover ricorrere a quello schifo di Krunic come titolare, la sconfitta pare sinceramente inevitabile.
Dovesse arrivare , la accetterò a cuor leggero: Inter, Juve (e in parte Napoli) sono su un altro livello in quanto ad organico anche a ranghi completi, figurarci senza la chiave dell'attacco e del centrocampo con titolare un giocatore che al massimo dovrebbe giocare gli ultimi 10 minuti contro la Stella Rossa in EL o il crotone in Serie A. 
Pazienza... testa a quelle che verranno dopo, che contano tantissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Chiaro che mi piacerebbe asfaltarli
Però anche se perdiamo ci starò male quella sera lì e poi si guarda avanti.
Sono più decisive le gare successive, in particolare l'Atalanta


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2021)

*Sky: Morata in forte dubbio per un risentimento muscolare alla coscia destra.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Dybala contro Romagnoli, centrocampo a 2 con Krunic titolare senza ricambi, le assenze di Ibra,Gabbia, Bennacer e Saele.
Insomma...é una partita che in questo momento spaventa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo arrivati al dunque. Alla partita delle partite.
La scansudinese gli permetterà di chiuderla a primo tempo, cosí si riposeranno. L'arbitraggio sarà pro Juve come al solito. Abbiamo assenze pesantissime.

Ma nonostante tutto io ci credo.


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo giochi Kajer


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Eh, temo che la nostra avventura da capolista finisca qui.
> 
> Comunque vediamo di mettercela tutta e strappare almeno il pareggio.
> 
> Dai ragazzi!



Forse (tutto da vedere) finirà con Milan giuve, ma guardati poi il filotto che deve fare l’inda fino al derby e confrontalo col nostro calendario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Viste le assenze di Bennacer Ibra e Tonali (e probabilmente anche Saele) e soprattutto il dover ricorrere a quello schifo di Krunic come titolare, la sconfitta pare sinceramente inevitabile.
> Dovesse arrivare , la accetterò a cuor leggero: Inter, Juve (e in parte Napoli) sono su un altro livello in quanto ad organico anche a ranghi completi, figurarci senza la chiave dell'attacco e del centrocampo con titolare un giocatore che al massimo dovrebbe giocare gli ultimi 10 minuti contro la Stella Rossa in EL o il crotone in Serie A.
> Pazienza... *testa a quelle che verranno dopo, che contano tantissimo*



Esatto. Ci giocheremo tutto nelle sette partite successive ai gobbi, derby incluso (che dovremmo affrontare coi titolari).


----------



## Kaw (3 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...


Maledette assenze, che rabbia non potersi giocare questa partita con tutti gli effettivi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Dobbiamo vincere assolutamente, possiamo farcela.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo di perdere con dignità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2021)

chi la guarda è masochista.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi la guarda è masochista.



Con Krunic poi


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Con brahim sulla fascia destra a rincorrere chiesa la perdiamo di brutto


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Saele sarebbe stato fondamentale ad aiutare in difesa contro la juve che spinge molto sulle fasce


----------



## Manchester2003!! (3 Gennaio 2021)

Grazie de "Ligth"!!!!


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Con brahim sulla fascia destra a rincorrere chiesa la perdiamo di brutto



Gli daranno 2-3 rigori ai gobbi tra tuffi e cappellate dei nostri


----------



## Manchester2003!! (3 Gennaio 2021)

Magari giocheranno alla morte MErcoledi.........ma se giocno come stasera siamo sodi se nn li accoppiamo!!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (3 Gennaio 2021)

ça partita con la succursale fa storia a se


----------



## kipstar (3 Gennaio 2021)

mi pare ovvio che sarebbe stato bello giocarsela con qualche pedina in più.....


----------



## Swaitak (3 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo in trilly campanellino


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> ça partita con la succursale fa storia a se



Quella che non vince più partite coi gobbi in Serie A è l’Atalanta, cmq... parliamo di oltre 30 partite in Serie A senza che battono i gobbi, record assoluto.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Gennaio 2021)

Tempo di inventarsi qualcosa.
Krunic non presentabile come mediano. 
Per me può solo fare il vice Chalanoglu per non fare danno dietro.
Chala troppo importante che stia al centro dei 3 davanti.
Quindi?
Si avanza un centrale di difesa a centrocampo.
Musacchio? Forse troppo lento.
Duarte? Soggetto misterioso.
Kalulu il meglio ed in caso di defezioni a partita in corso lo puoi mettere sia terzino dx che centrale di difesa. 
Calabria si troverà contro CR7.
Evitare che si trovi davanti compagni troppo leggeri come Castillejo e Leao. 
Saelemaekers dubito ce la faccia.
Piuttosto farei fare almeno mezz'ora da ala dx a Conti.


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Gennaio 2021)

E' inammissibile che la rube sia così indietro, pertanto mi aspetto la classica inculata che si prende quando si gioca contro di loro. Non penso che la guarderò, sto cercando di bestemmiare di meno e vorrei riuscire nell'intento.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Tempo di inventarsi qualcosa.
> Krunic non presentabile come mediano.
> Per me può solo fare il vice Chalanoglu per non fare danno dietro.
> Chala troppo importante che stia al centro dei 3 davanti.
> ...



Non kakiamoci addosso, giochiamo alla nostra maniera, non adattiamoci noi a loro, in testa ci siamo noi, mica loro.

Giocherà Krunic per Bennacer e amen, nessun altro accorgimento.
Anche se ci metterei pure io Koululu come suggerisci, mi sta simpatico.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Torna pure cuadrato, tra lui, chiesa, Dybala e penaldo...


----------



## Manchester2003!! (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quella che non vince più partite coi gobbi in Serie A è l’Atalanta, cmq... parliamo di oltre 30 partite in Serie A senza che battono i gobbi, record assoluto.



Maledetti!!! Godrei a vederli andare in serie b. De Paul stasera un catorcio che cerca di perdere palla per prendere gol......


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Gennaio 2021)

per come siamo messi, con fuori 4/5 titolari o primi sostituti, un pareggio andrebbe bene (prima volta che scrivo che un pareggio andrebbe bene)


----------



## Marcex7 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Viste le assenze di Bennacer Ibra e Tonali (e probabilmente anche Saele) e soprattutto il dover ricorrere a quello schifo di Krunic come titolare, la sconfitta pare sinceramente inevitabile.
> Dovesse arrivare , la accetterò a cuor leggero: Inter, Juve (e in parte Napoli) sono su un altro livello in quanto ad organico anche a ranghi completi, figurarci senza la chiave dell'attacco e del centrocampo con titolare un giocatore che al massimo dovrebbe giocare gli ultimi 10 minuti contro la Stella Rossa in EL o il crotone in Serie A.
> Pazienza... testa a quelle che verranno dopo, che contano tantissimo



Esatto.
Prendiamo spunto dalle parole di Pioli nel post partita di stasera.I nostri ragazzi stanno facendo benissimo a prescindere dalla sfida di Mercoledì


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2021)

Miercoledi secondo me sara un giorno importante mi aspetto anche un favore del signor Ranieri.. noi dobbiamo solo continuare giocare a calcio senza guardare in faccia nessuno.


----------



## sunburn (3 Gennaio 2021)

Per noi zero pressioni. Stiamo tenendo un ritmo pazzesco nonostante gli infortuni. Si punta a batterli ma, vuoi perché prima o poi una la perderemo, vuoi perché loro “devono” vincere, il risultato è già scritto.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

CONVOCA IBRA

il Maestro deve preparare la partita con il pensiero che ci sia,voglio sentire la sua ansia tangibile

non voglio credere che non giochi neanche Bennacer,sono giorni che sarebbe dovuto tornare già.
con Tonali squalificato !

non bisogna assolutamente perdere in casa,anzi dare tutto per vincere !


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Maledetti!!! Godrei a vederli andare in serie b. De Paul stasera un catorcio che cerca di perdere palla per prendere gol......



"Ciao pirlone, servo del padrone".


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

ridicola la vicenda rabiot.
lasciato fuori la scorsa volta dalla juve pensando che fosse squalificato,invece lo era per questa 

peccato però perchè diffidato,lo ritroviamo bello riposato


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

In difesa sono veramente imbarazzanti. Peccato dovercela giocare senza Benna, Saele e Zlatan. Altrimenti erano 3 punti sicuri. 

Speriamo in un pareggio ma sarà difficilissimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2021)

La vedo non dura,durissima. Se non ci fosse stata l'inter a -1,avrei anche accettato una sconfitta, ma così sarà dura da mandare giù. Essere superati da quei ratti,è la morte del calcio.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi metteteci impegno e voglia..avete fatto tantissimo in questi mesi e ci avete fatto appassionare a questa squadra giovane e piena di cuore e coraggio..
Anche se dovesse andare male sappiate che sono fiero di voi..mettetecela tutta..forza ragazzi


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Infilare Leao fra due lenti come Bonucci e De light potrebbe essere devastante per loro.


----------



## King of the North (4 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo di perdere con dignità.



Se la nostra squadra avesse questo spirito, saremmo ultimi in classifica. 
Si entra in campo per asfaltare l’avversario, specie se si chiama Juve, specie se siamo primi in classifica...
Poi al termine dei 90 minuti si vedrà


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> CONVOCA IBRA
> 
> il Maestro deve preparare la partita con il pensiero che ci sia,voglio sentire la sua ansia tangibile
> 
> ...



Ho la sensazione che Ibra ci sara almeno in panchina


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti all’Inter per il primato in classifica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> CONVOCA IBRA
> 
> il Maestro deve preparare la partita con il pensiero che ci sia,voglio sentire la sua ansia tangibile
> 
> ...



Tra l’altro Bennacer si è infortunato a fine Novembre, sarebbe anche ora che rientrasse. I nostri giovani si rompono con un grissino e ci mettono mesi a recuperare manco fossero il Nesta del 2012, l’idea di [MENTION=3360]Ambrole[/MENTION] che abbiamo degli incomperenti come preparatori diventa sempre più fondata.


----------



## bmb (4 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti all’Inter per il primato in classifica.



Campioni d'Inverno e, soprattutto, d'Italia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Campioni d'Inverno e, soprattutto, d'Italia.



E magari fosse finita lì.

“Schiacceremo tutti in campo e fuori” - Also sprach Steven Zhang

Dall’anno prossimo apriranno, oltre che in Italia, anche un ciclo europeo mai visto prima, e che mai si vedrà dopo.

“ e vi saranno di luogo in luogo terremoti, carestie e pestilenze; vi saranno anche fatti terrificanti e segni grandi dal cielo." - Lc 21,11

Uno di questi fatti terrificanti sarà il dominio dell’Inda di Zhang, che avvilupperà l’Italia, ma soprattutto l’Europa, in una morsa di ferro che farà sembrare il Real di metà anni ‘50, con le cinque coppe campioni di fila, un dominio breve e passeggero.

Il Cielo si tingerà di sangue e i milanisti vivi alla fine di tutto ciò (perché si parla di un ciclo pluridecennale, l’ho detto, che mai si è visto prima e mai si vedrà poi) capiranno quanto impudente ma soprattutto imprudente sia stato chi, come te, ha osato sbeffeggiare la potenza di Herr Zhang.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Gennaio 2021)

E' diverse partite che arranchiamo e la sfanghiamo in qualche modo, se non rientra almeno Bennacer non vedo come possiamo sperare in qualcosa più di un pari. Vero è che è da mo che la situazione è questa e in un modo o nell'altro ce la facciamo sempre.

Certo che i tempi di recupero dei nostri sarebbero meritevoli di uno studio scientifico, non è possibile che sistematicamente ci mettano il doppio di quanto preventivato a rientrare.

In ogni caso forza ragazzi, chiunque giocherà saremo certamente un osso durissimo per quei gobbi infami.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Gennaio 2021)

se vinciamo con la juve per me possiamo ufficialmente iniziare a parlare di scudetto

avevo detto che non ci avrei creduto almeno fino alla fine del girone d'andata ma posso anticipare di qualche partita..

alla fine gli scudetti non sempre vincono squadre che giocano benissimo tutte le partite..i numeri contano


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' diverse partite che arranchiamo e la sfanghiamo in qualche modo, se non rientra almeno Bennacer non vedo come possiamo sperare in qualcosa più di un pari. Vero è che è da mo che la situazione è questa e in un modo o nell'altro ce la facciamo sempre.
> 
> Certo che i tempi di recupero dei nostri sarebbero meritevoli di uno studio scientifico, non è possibile che sistematicamente ci mettano il doppio di quanto preventivato a rientrare.
> 
> In ogni caso forza ragazzi, chiunque giocherà saremo certamente un osso durissimo per quei gobbi infami.



Il recupero di Ismael era già previsto per metà gennaio, massimo per il Toro (10/01). Improbabile possa farcela.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Già si vedono Bonucci e co. a ogni minimo contatto circondare in 37 l'arbitro.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Gennaio 2021)

Partita da cui potremmo tirar fuori qualche punto solo pressandoli e attaccandoli, se gioca Bonucci bisogna puntarlo 1 vs 1 ogni volta che si può. Vista la loro forza offensiva ci faranno almeno un paio di gol, è da vedere quanto riusciamo a fargli male noi. Purtroppo le assenze di Ibra, Bennacer, Tonali e Saelemekers sono macigni, abbiamo una sfiga incredibile con gli infortuni.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il recupero di Ismael era già previsto per metà gennaio, massimo per il Toro (10/01). Improbabile possa farcela.



verso Natale si diceva i primi di gennaio,non metà mese.
allora avevano messo in giro una balla oppure avrà impiegato più tempo del previsto,sai che novità


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il recupero di Ismael era già previsto per metà gennaio, massimo per il Toro (10/01). Improbabile possa farcela.



Ah, c’è pure il rischio che salti il Toro? Ricordiamo che con Benevento e Juve ne avrà già saltate sette (praticamente per fare le stesse presenze che nel 2010/2011 fecero il trentatreenne Rino e il trentaseienne Clarence, ossia 30 e 31, dovrebbe rientrare col Toro e non saltarne più una fino a fine campionato), sta storia qui ha già rotto tre quarti di fava.



Andris ha scritto:


> verso Natale si diceva i primi di gennaio,non metà mese.
> allora avevano messo in giro una balla oppure avrà impiegato più tempo del previsto,sai che novità



Eh ma noi abbiamo dei gran preparatori...

Se avessimo avuto questi preparatori ai tempi del Milan di Sacchi (che imponeva davvero ritmi e carichi di lavoro DISUMANI, motivo per cui anche i giocatori ad un certo punto non lo tolleravano più) Van Basten avrebbe anticipato il giro di campo d’addio a San Siro dell’Estate ‘95 di almeno cinque anni, mi sa.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Già si vedono Bonucci e co. a ogni minimo contatto circondare in 37 l'arbitro.





>


.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Partita da cui potremmo tirar fuori qualche punto solo pressandoli e attaccandoli, se gioca Bonucci bisogna puntarlo 1 vs 1 ogni volta che si può. Vista la loro forza offensiva ci faranno almeno un paio di gol, è da vedere quanto riusciamo a fargli male noi. Purtroppo le assenze di Ibra, Bennacer, Tonali e Saelemekers sono macigni, abbiamo una sfiga incredibile con gli infortuni.



ben detto,la sputacchina mer.ducci va puntato da Leao e ubriacato.
anche De ligt non gli sta dietro,troppo massiccio per correre veloce.

per gli infortuni ormai è dai tempi di Balotelli che "misteriosamente" ad ogni big match contro la juve puntualmente mancano titolari decisivi al Milan.
ogni stagione non c'è mai la squadra titolare.
ieri non c'erano diffidati ma ci pensano a Milan Lab...


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Gennaio 2021)

la perderemo sulle face, sopratutto a destra dove brahim non può mai nella vita rincorrere chiesa


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Krunic
Castillejo (Diaz)
Calhanoglu
Rebic
Leao

**Designato Irrati. Al VAR, Orsato.*


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Che possibilità ci sono per vedere Ibra in panchina?


----------



## Aron (4 Gennaio 2021)

Già dalla partita di ieri si può intuire che tipo di arbitraggio ci aspetta.


----------



## Solo (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


Rigore di penaldo con fallo di Krunic manco quotato...

Mah, speriamo di strappare un pareggio.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



E' altamente probabile che arrivi la mazzata.

Sarebbe una passerella mediatica d'eccezione per il sistema, stile inchino mafioso durante la processione.

Non per essere negativo, mi spiace, ma sarà un prezzo da pagare per tutto quello che abbiamo dimostrato fin qui.

Non ho speranze nemmeno per il pareggio. Io ho l'animo già in pace.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Temo che le assenze di Saele e di Tonali/Isma saranno decisive, troppo inferiori i sostituti. Servirà un miracolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Gennaio 2021)

se la vinciamo andiamo a +13 da loro, non dico che diventa impossibile prenderci ma sarebbe un vantaggio non da poco. Sinceramente viste le assenze, anche un pareggio andrebbe bene.servirà comunque una gran partita, considerando le tante assenze che abbiamo


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



*Designato Irrati. Al VAR, Orsato.*


----------



## Pit96 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Temo arriverà la prima sconfitta stagionale. Nelle ultime due partite siamo stati in estrema difficoltà e con loro lo saremo anche per altri motivi, non solo per Krunic a centrocampo


----------



## Zenos (4 Gennaio 2021)

Orsato al Var. Una garanzia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ben detto,la sputacchina mer.ducci va puntato da Leao e ubriacato.
> anche De ligt non gli sta dietro,troppo massiccio per correre veloce.
> 
> per gli infortuni ormai è dai tempi di Balotelli che "misteriosamente" ad ogni big match contro la juve puntualmente mancano titolari decisivi al Milan.
> ...



Coincidenze strane, e io per deformazione professionale credo poco alle coincidenze.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se la vinciamo andiamo a +13 da loro, non dico che diventa impossibile prenderci ma sarebbe un vantaggio non da poco. Sinceramente viste le assenze, anche un pareggio andrebbe bene.servirà comunque una gran partita, considerando le tante assenze che abbiamo



Se non vincono (se non VINCONO, ripeto) con noi e con l’Inda la loro stagione è finita. Chiuderebbero l’andata a 38 punti anche vincendo tutte le altre reucoero col Napoli compreso, e questa Juve 47 punti nel ritorno manco a Pes con le stats taroccate in modifica abilità li fa (e 85 punti sono il punteggio minimo, secondo me, che servirà per lo scudo).


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## WeedoMilan (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Tendenzialmente anche io credo che potremmo prendere una imbarcata
Però lo credevo pure con la Lazio, lo credevo contro il Sassuolo e me la aspettavo pure al Derby, quindi..... FORZAAAA


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Irrati. Al VAR, Orsato.*



Dopo l'espulsione assurda di ieri e il gol annullato all'Udinese al var si può combinare qualsiasi por cata. Sarà la partita di Orsato segnatevelo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2021)

Se riuscissimo a non perdere sta partita nonostante assenze e arbitro di palazzo, rimarrei davvero incredulo


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Castillejo no vi prego, è una tassa quasi peggio di Romagna mia, non salta mai l'uomo e pesa 10 KG.
Proverei la mossa Conti sulla dx.


----------



## Casnop (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...


Serviamo la prima set ball del campionato. Se convertita, a febbraio ci attende la palla del match. Se la Juve viene a San Siro pensando di fare match pari con il Milan, avrà amare sorprese. Magari Pirlo ci crede davvero. Magari.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mi fate sapere una cosa? Voi firmereste per un pareggio?


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fate sapere una cosa? Voi firmereste per un pareggio?



Si.


----------



## Zlatan87 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Beh al VAR Orsato è una garanzia... 
membro onorario della scuderia FCA


----------



## Swaitak (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Krunic+Orsato rigore automatico


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Non vedo l'ora di vedrmi brahim rincorrere chiesa e krunic marcare arthur


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fate sapere una cosa? Voi firmereste per un pareggio?



ovviamente


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2021)

Ho visto ieri la juve ragazzi e obiettivamente hanno dei problemi enormi.
In mezzo al campo soprattutto dove il povero bentancur si trova spesso solo abbandonato al suo destino.

Non so Pirlo che formazione schiererà ma il 4-4-2 di ieri era folle.
Magari giocassero cosi contro di noi...

Alla fine per batterli dobbiamo esser bravi a tenere a bada quei 2-3 che hanno in grado di farci male :
-cristina dentro l'area;
-chiesa negli spazi;
-eventuali tiri da fuori.

Sono senza morata e faranno molta fatica a riempire l'area.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto ieri la juve ragazzi e obiettivamente hanno dei problemi enormi.
> In mezzo al campo soprattutto dove il povero bentancur si trova spesso solo abbandonato al suo destino.
> 
> Non so Pirlo che formazione schiererà ma il 4-4-2 di ieri era folle.
> ...



Io l'ho vista contro la Fiorentina ma forse non fa testo.
Anche ieri hanno giocato male?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho vista contro la Fiorentina ma forse non fa testo.
> Anche ieri hanno giocato male?



Ieri hanno giocato con danilo e sandro come quarti, in mezzo de ligt e bonucci.
E fin qua diciamo che una logica c'è.

In mezzo al campo hanno schierato bentancur perno del centrocampo, poi c'erano chiesa , ramsey e mckennie che giravano e si cambiavano di posto con grande anarchia e libertà.
Davanti ovviamente dybala e cristina.

Il risultato finale non inganni, ho visto una juve sfilacciata e che fa una fatica cane a tenere il campo e gestire le due fasi.

La chiave tattica della juve di pirlo è che vuole senza palla aggredire centralmente per recuperare in fretta la sfera ma se questo sistema difensivo salta per errori sui tempi del pressing o per bravura degli avversari concedono praterie.


----------



## Casnop (4 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto ieri la juve ragazzi e obiettivamente hanno dei problemi enormi.
> In mezzo al campo soprattutto dove il povero bentancur si trova spesso solo abbandonato al suo destino.
> 
> Non so Pirlo che formazione schiererà ma il 4-4-2 di ieri era folle.
> ...


Non hanno una trama di gioco che non possa essere stravolta da un buon pressing alto, a cui il Milan ha abituato, e non possiedono un sistema di interdizione che possa disarmare il palleggio della nostra squadra. Se la Juventus verrà a fare una partita a viso aperto, come potrebbe essere indotta a fare dalla necessità di vincere, renderà le cose molto semplici. A Pirlo la scelta.


----------



## koti (4 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto ieri la juve ragazzi e obiettivamente hanno dei problemi enormi.
> In mezzo al campo soprattutto dove il povero bentancur si trova spesso solo abbandonato al suo destino.
> 
> Non so Pirlo che formazione schiererà ma il 4-4-2 di ieri era folle.
> ...



Ronaldo FC.

Speriamo non sia in una di quelle giornate di onnipotenza dove distrugge l'avversario da solo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto ieri la juve ragazzi e obiettivamente hanno dei problemi enormi.
> In mezzo al campo soprattutto dove il povero bentancur si trova spesso solo abbandonato al suo destino.
> 
> Non so Pirlo che formazione schiererà ma il 4-4-2 di ieri era folle.
> ...



Esatto questa partita il pericolo principale e Cristina, ci vorra un'particolare attenzione.. peccato davvero pero noi non avere Ibra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Ronaldo FC.
> 
> Speriamo non sia in una di quelle giornate di onnipotenza dove distrugge l'avversario da solo.



Tipo col Lione, quando ha portato i gobbi ad una grande vittoria per 2-1...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fate sapere una cosa? Voi firmereste per un pareggio?



Io non firmo mai


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto questa partita il pericolo principale e Cristina, ci vorra un'particolare attenzione.. peccato davvero pero noi non avere Ibra



Quasi quasi metterei krunic ad uomo .
Della serie : seguilo anche se va al cesso.
Non deve solo marcarlo ma proprio evitare gli arrivi palla.
Tanto perso per perso, meglio perverso krunic.


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Ma è sicuro al 100% che Ibra non ci sarà? Nemmeno in panchina?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fate sapere una cosa? Voi firmereste per un pareggio?



Firmerei per un pareggio, possibilmente con reti, solo in un derby di semifinale di Champions in trasferta dopo che l’andata si è conclusa sullo 0-0.

Ovviamente è uno scenario fantascientifico, non succederà mai...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fate sapere una cosa? Voi firmereste per un pareggio?



Tutta la vita, significherebbe tenerli lontani a -10 e poi devono giocare con l'Inde


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita, significherebbe tenerli lontani a -10 e poi devono giocare con l'Inde



Scherzi a parte, per un pari potrei firmare pure io, anche perché l’Inde poi ha un filotto infernale con Roma, Juve, Lazio e Fiorentina fuori casa, mentre noi avremo solo partite abbastanza facili fino al derby.


----------



## kipstar (4 Gennaio 2021)

sono uscite le designazioni.....


----------



## Manue (4 Gennaio 2021)

Bah, 
io invece non firmerei per niente, 
non solo perché vorrei vincere, ma perché se perde, voglio vedere come perde questa squadra...

è importante misurarsi per vedere a che punto siamo, da un punto di vista prima di tutto mentale e di autostima...


----------



## Alfred Edwards (4 Gennaio 2021)

Benna e Saele ancora differenziato... O accade il miracolo o dentro Krunic e Casti...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quasi quasi metterei krunic ad uomo .
> Della serie : seguilo anche se va al cesso.
> Non deve solo marcarlo ma proprio evitare gli arrivi palla.
> Tanto perso per perso, meglio perverso krunic.



Non sarebbe una cattiva idea..


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fate sapere una cosa? Voi firmereste per un pareggio?



MAI e poi mai! preferisco perdere cercando la vittoria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Per me non sarà pareggio.

O imbarcata o vittoria trionfale.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


.


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Gennaio 2021)

Ce la rubano, giuda... 
Mi sento a pelle che noi, malgrado i cerotti che abbiamo, li mettiamo in difficoltà, giochiamo meglio o alla pari (che considerando la differenza dei valori vuol dire comunque che abbiamo giocato meglio) e alla fine loro vincono con l'episodio, o la botta di culo, o la ladrata... meglio un'imbarcata allora.
E comunque come si dice in questi casi: non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## Ambrole (4 Gennaio 2021)

Ieri finché sono stati sullo 0-0 hanno rischiato tanto. Se lasciano così tanti spazi leao e Theo li devastano. Il problema è che loro hanno Ronaldo chiesa e Dybala che possono fare la giocata in ogni momento. A noi in questo tipo di partita mancherà tanto bennacer, con lui lì in mezzo a quelle praterie gli avremmo male


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


.


----------



## ElDiablo (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...


Alex sandro positivo al covid ...


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

*Formazioni da Mediaset*


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Mediaset*



Quadrato, Dybala, Ronaldo e Chiesa.. sarà una bella gara per prendere la medaglia d'oro di nuoto 

Rigore quotato a 1


----------



## Ambrole (4 Gennaio 2021)

Che peccato tutte queste assenze, potevamo asfaltarli. Loro fanno paura davanti, però la.loro.catena di sx danilo-ramsey non è da Juve, peccato non avere saele lì, a dx possono farci male, ma faranno fatica Quadrado e chiesa a contenere Theo e rebic. I due centrali di centrocampo sarebbero stati umiliati da kessie+benna


----------



## Tobi (4 Gennaio 2021)

Bah se il Maestro schiera quella formazione allora i 3 punti sono fattibili. Non hanno nessuno in grado di fare gioco e tenere il pallino


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Mediaset*



.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Mediaset*



sarà 3412 con cuadrado e chiesa larghi e ramsey pronto ad insiersi.. temo molto chiesa visto che brahim non aiuterà mai calabria e ramsey, serve un gran lavoro di krunic


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2021)

goal di dybala manco quotato, segna smpre con noi


----------



## Zenos (5 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> goal di dybala manco quotato, segna smpre con noi



Come il rigore di CR7.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Mediaset*



Era da tanto tempo che il divario con la Juve non era cosi ridotto anche a livello di qualità generale delle formazioni.

Sono cautamente ottimista.

Pure se loro sono sempre dei maledetti con cento vite e mille aiuti.


----------



## Osv (5 Gennaio 2021)

Il nostro anello debole è chiaramente Krunic/Romagnoli e la juve lo sa, spingeranno lì ma per farlo potrebbero scoprirsi su quel corridoio.
Se ci si mette quindi a martello su Bonucci, prima o poi l'errore potrebbe farlo. 

Sarebbe davvero bellissimo schiantarli ma credo servano almeno due gol, probabilmente tre, per tutelarsi da rigorini e calci piazzati in generale.


----------



## Roger84 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Osv ha scritto:


> Il nostro anello debole è chiaramente Krunic/Romagnoli e la juve lo sa, spingeranno lì ma per farlo potrebbero scoprirsi su quel corridoio.
> Se ci si mette quindi a martello su Bonucci, prima o poi l'errore potrebbe farlo.
> 
> Sarebbe davvero bellissimo schiantarli ma credo servano almeno due gol, probabilmente tre, per tutelarsi da rigorini e calci piazzati in generale.



Mi accontenterei anche di un 1a0 al 95imo...magari 2/3a0 ma sarà dura!


----------



## Davidoff (5 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo in una delle grandi performance di Sgabellucci e che Dybala non ricordi improvvisamente di essere un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (5 Gennaio 2021)

Si giocherà molto a sinistra. Peccato, peccato davvero per la doppia assenza di Bennacer e Saele.


----------



## Osv (5 Gennaio 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Mi accontenterei anche di un 1a0 al 95imo...magari 2/3a0 ma sarà dura!



Magari! Ma saremo in grado di mantenere la nostra porta inviolata per circa 100 minuti? La vedo veramente dura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Osv ha scritto:


> Magari! Ma saremo in grado di mantenere la nostra porta inviolata per circa 100 minuti? La vedo veramente dura.



Fino a quando la romagnola sarà titolare inamovibile la risposta è ahinoi univoca.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Osv ha scritto:


> Magari! Ma saremo in grado di mantenere la nostra porta inviolata per circa 100 minuti? La vedo veramente dura.



Se concediamo le occasioni concesse al Benevento questi non sbagliano, è sicuro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Gennaio 2021)

Irrati in campo, Orsato al VAR. Io già ho smesso di crederci.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Vado col pessimismo cronico.
Per me finisce 0-2 in ciabatte per loro.
Speriamo di non prendere imbarcate per via di troppa presunzione


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Porre



Chissà se Rebic si ricorda ancora di quello che gli ha detto quel signore che sta in porta alla Juve.......ne bastano 2 Ante uno possibilmente sotto le gambe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se concediamo le occasioni concesse al Benevento questi non sbagliano, è sicuro.



E considerando che Lapippadula ha fatto quello che voleva con Romagnoli penso che almeno uno ce lo faranno, come minimo. Speriamo di fargliene almeno due, va.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

*La formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Krunic
Castillejo
Calhanoglu
Rebic
Leao*


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Come sempre, quotate le formazioni o eliminiamo post


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Era da tanto tempo che il divario con la Juve non era cosi ridotto anche a livello di qualità generale delle formazioni.
> 
> Sono cautamente ottimista.
> 
> Pure se loro sono sempre dei maledetti con cento vite e mille aiuti.



Peraltro a noi, come al solito, mancano tre uomini di cui due determinantissimi. Al completo il divario ridotto ci sarebbe comunque, ma in nostro favore (al netto degli arbitraggi).

Edit: no ho letto male, Theo ci sarà grazie a Dio. 




Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Formazione abbastanza logica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vado col pessimismo cronico.
> Per me finisce 0-2 in ciabatte per loro.
> Speriamo di non prendere imbarcate per via di troppa presunzione



Se proprio dovessimo perdere vedrei più facile un 2-3 di uno 0-2. Non segnare neanche un goal contro una Juve che schiera gente come Danilo e Bonucci la vedrei dura anche impegnandosi a non segnare.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Formazione abbastanza logica



La catena Theo-Rebic potrà fargli parecchio male.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se proprio dovessimo perdere vedrei più facile un 2-3 di uno 0-2. Non segnare neanche un goal contro una Juve che schiera gente come Danilo e Bonucci la vedrei dura anche impegnandosi a non segnare.
> 
> 
> 
> La catena Theo-Rebic potrà fargli parecchio male.



In generale se riusciamo ad isolare Rebic Theo e Leao avremo tante soluzioni per segnare. Loro dietro mi sembra siano disorganizzati e concedono.

Ma non sarà una partita facile per nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In generale se riusciamo ad isolare Rebic Theo e Leao avremo tante soluzioni per segnare. Loro dietro mi sembra siano disorganizzati e concedono.
> 
> Ma non sarà una partita facile per nulla.



Ovviamente no.

Avessimo Ibra ci darei almeno un 70/75% di possibilità di portarla a casa (Ibra vs Bonucci sarebbe nonnismo puro), ma così non sarà facile, per nulla. Anche perché loro a destra, dove abbiamo una fighetta come Diaz, potranno colpirci abbastanza bene. Per Calabria sarà dura, Diaz non fa il lavoro di Salmonstriker.


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Mi dispiace perché mi dà la sensazione di essere un bravo ragazzo, ma per quello che ha dimostrato fino ad ora, Krunic lì in mezzo contro i gobbi mi fa venire il mal di pancia...


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sempre, quotate le formazioni o eliminiamo post



Mi piace Castillejo al posto di Diaz, per il resto formazione obbligata.
Spero di rivedere Hauge a partita in corso


----------



## kipstar (5 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Walker (5 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non ho belle sensazioni per la partita....ma è già capitato che mi sbagliassi alla grande.....per fortuna.


Ultimamente di post catastrofici e gia "sicuri" della sconfitta in partenza siamo stracolmi prima di ogni partita.
Finora è andata diversamente, speriamo di continuare, anche se a forza di vederla nera prima o poi si indovina...ovviamente piuttosto di perdere coi ladri mangerei un topo morto.


----------



## Ambrole (5 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Solo (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


Ma Saele niente? Dover giocare con Casti o Diaz è deprimente.


----------



## WeedoMilan (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Incredibile.
Non mi fa per niente paura la juve, spaventa molto di più Krunic al posto di Bennacer a impattare la loro quadra, incredibile.
Perché? 
Perché fino all’anno scorso era sconfortante la partita con loro, quasi sempre il pronostico era già sicuro ed ampio, quest’anno con le squadre al completo gli avremmo fatto le chiappe a strisce.


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Saele niente? Dover giocare con Casti o Diaz è deprimente.



È infortunato.


----------



## ElDiablo (5 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

*Le formazioni probabili formazioni

Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao

Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## Zenos (5 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Con Dracula giochiamo in 10..


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Formazione equilibrata, preoccupa un po Demiral che è più difensivo di Cuadrado, potrebbe creare dei problemi a Rebic e soprattutto alle sgroppate di Hernandez.


----------



## kipstar (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



spero in una grandissima partita di KK....


----------



## Arturo Belano (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Domani sera Krunic farà un'ottima prestazione, perchè se lo merita, e perchè ne abbiamo assoluta necessità.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2021)

ATTENZIONE: Asl di Torino pensa a fermare la trasferta dei gobbi


----------



## Zenos (5 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ATTENZIONE: Asl di Torino pensa a fermare la trasferta dei gobbi



Magari


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Magari



Ma anche no.
Voglio vedermela domani


----------



## Zenos (5 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.
> Voglio vedermela domani



Io voglio giocarmela alla pari con Ibra e con i loro al completo. No alibi


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io voglio giocarmela alla pari con Ibra e con i loro al completo. No alibi



Eh ormai mi spiace ma sono entrato in clima partita.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



lasciando stare che non ho capito se giocano a 3 o 4 dietro, se col 3412 o 442.. sono preoccupato:
- dal fatto che loro giocano con 3 centrali e quindi leao che ama stare fuori dall'area lascerà l'area vuota e ci saranno sempre loro 3 a presidiarla.. inoltre de ligt e demiral nel lungo possono tenerlo
- a centrocampo serve un gran lavoro su krunic, preoccupano gli inserimenti di ramsey.. 
- sulle fasce castilllejo deve aiutare calabria su chiesa


----------



## Zlatan87 (5 Gennaio 2021)

A me non dispiacerebbe recuperare ibra e benna... Non mi strapperei i capelli per un eventuale rinvio...


----------



## Pit96 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Ripeto che vedo loro favoriti, le nostre mancanze in formazione pesano molto di più delle loro. 
Detto questo mi sono andato a vedere gli highlights delle 4 partite dell'anno scorso. 

Prima partita:
Vincono loro 1-0 a Torino ma noi giochiamo molto bene, praticamente alla pari. Noi avevamo però in squadra (titolari) Piateck (che sprecò una buonissima occasione di testa ed ebbe comunque altre due occasioni pericolose), Paquetà, Krunic, Suso e... Duarte! Ronaldo non combinò nulla, tanto che fu sostituito da Dybala che fece il gol vittoria.

Andata di coppa Italia:
Pareggio beffa 1:1. C'era già Ibra e la formazione era quasi uguale a quella titolare che dovremmo usare di solito quest'anno (eccezion fatta per Castillejo che giocò al posto di Saelemaekers). Grande partita, giochiamo solo noi. Segna Rebic spuntando dietro a De Sciglio. Poi seconda ammonizione a Theo (mi pare che la prima non ci fosse) e la juve segna a due minuti dalla fine sul famoso rigore in cui Calabria la tocca di mano girato. 

Ritorno coppa Italia:
Qui l'unica partita in cui non abbiamo giocato bene, ma dopo pochi minuti danno il rigore alla juve per un tocco di mano di Conti. Donnarumma para su Ronaldo ma cinque secondi dopo Rebic si fa espellere. Ibra non c'era, così come Theo. Rebic era la punta e tra i trequartisti avevamo Bonaventura, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Inutile dire che creiamo poco senza punti di riferimento in avanti e con un uomo in meno per tutta la partita. Pareggiamo comunque ma non raggiungiamo la finale.

Ultima partita, campionato:
Vittoria clamorosa, 4-2 in rimonta. Il primo tempo non lo vidi perché ero fuori a giocare a tennis. Però dagli highlights sembra che fosse stato abbastanza equilibrato, qualche occasione per parte. Poi inizio secondo tempo da horror, prima con Rabiot che anticipa Bennacer, resiste a Kessie, fa fuori Theo e Romagnoli e la mette dove Donnarumma non può arrivare. Poi errore incredibile di Romagnoli e Kjaer che si scontrano lasciando strada libera per Ronaldo. Dopo ci ricordiamo tutti come è andata a finire. Rigore per noi su mano di Bonucci, gol di Ibra. Poi prendiamo le redini della partita e per meriti nostri combinati a errori loro la ribaltiamo. (Va detto però che loro giocavano con Rugani e Bernardeschi, senza Dybala eche De Ligt).

Dopo aver rivissuto un po' queste partite posso dire che mi sento un po' più fiducioso per domani. L'anno scorso abbiamo fatto delle signore partite contro di loro. Non siamo al massimo, le ultime partite sono state sofferte, loro sono favoriti. Ma ce la possiamo fare. Giochiamo come sappiamo, evitiamo errori difensivi e nei pressi della porta e possiamo giocarcela. 
Sarà durissima, sarò tesissimo domani. Ma è una partita importante. Facciamo la nostra partita e vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> A me non dispiacerebbe recuperare ibra e benna... Non mi strapperei i capelli per un eventuale rinvio...



Perché, Saelemaekers a destra?


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

*Se ne parla QUI -) *https://www.milanworld.net/covid-milan-juve-rischio-vt98350-new-post.html


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> lasciando stare che non ho capito se giocano a 3 o 4 dietro, se col 3412 o 442.. sono preoccupato:
> - dal fatto che loro giocano con 3 centrali e quindi leao che ama stare fuori dall'area lascerà l'area vuota e ci saranno sempre loro 3 a presidiarla.. inoltre de ligt e demiral nel lungo possono tenerlo
> - a centrocampo serve un gran lavoro su krunic, preoccupano gli inserimenti di ramsey..
> - sulle fasce castilllejo deve aiutare calabria su chiesa



loro giocano il calcio fluido, nessuno schema


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Giochiamo in casa, abbiamo 10 punti più di loro avendo problemi di rosa da inizio anno ma siamo sfavoriti.. Mah..vedo molta scaramanzia ecco..dei loro prenderei solo i due davanti, il resto della rosa è un'accozzaglia di gente messa in campo a casaccio.. Poi lo sappiamo tutti, se cr7 sta in serata non ci sono santi che tengano.. Ma sulla carta sono loro a doversi preoccupare, anche xke se vinciamo, in attesa del recupero, li mandiamo a -13..stasera ci dobbiamo ricordare di tutte le feci mandate giù negli ultimi anni e voler fargliele rimangiare tutte in un boccone solo.. Dai ragazzi


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> lasciando stare che non ho capito se giocano a 3 o 4 dietro, se col 3412 o 442.. sono preoccupato:
> - dal fatto che loro giocano con 3 centrali e quindi leao che ama stare fuori dall'area lascerà l'area vuota e ci saranno sempre loro 3 a presidiarla.. inoltre de ligt e demiral nel lungo possono tenerlo
> - a centrocampo serve un gran lavoro su krunic, preoccupano gli inserimenti di ramsey..
> - sulle fasce castilllejo deve aiutare calabria su chiesa



.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Io non la vedo. Ho sensazioni no brutte, di più...


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io non la vedo. Ho sensazioni no brutte, di più...



Probabilmente io ti seguirò...quella con l'Inter l'ho vista ma è stata un'ansia continua


----------



## Love (6 Gennaio 2021)

da cambiare registro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni...se subiamo come contro sassuolo lazio e benevento ronaldo ce ne fa tre...


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> da cambiare registro rispetto alle ultime prestazioni...se subiamo come contro sassuolo lazio e benevento ronaldo ce ne fa tre...



Il gol di Cristina non è manco quotato.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io non la vedo. Ho sensazioni no brutte, di più...



Le sensazioni brutte che hai sono date dal fatto che il sistema mai permetterà di lasciare i ratti a -13 salutando di fatto il campionato e mettendo a rischio anche la futura partecipazione Champions,e considerando ciò sai cosa avverrà in campo,quindi preferisci salvaguardare il tuo fegato,siamo in tanti a temere la situazione ma io almeno inizialmente la vedrò,tanto l'indirizzo arbitrale lo si capirà subito,c'è sempre tempo per cambiare canale.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Probabilmente io ti seguirò...quella con l'Inter l'ho vista ma è stata un'ansia continua



Sopporterei una sconfitta letteralmente contro chiunque. Ma se penso che dobbiamo perdere proprio contro questi e soprattutto contro quell'uomo dimmè che hanno in panchina, mi sale la furia omicida


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Ri-complimenti all’Inter per il sorpasso. Chapeau al capellone.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ri-complimenti all’Inter per il sorpasso. Chapeau al capellone.



Ci battono pure con la primavera questi.


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato aver finito la serie positiva in campionato, è stato bello, salutate la nuova capolista e purtropppo i gobbi rientrano in corsa.
Che gran giocatore McKennie, Ronaldo poi non si infortuna MAI


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ho una smania che non sentivo da anni, quantomeno dal 2011. Con Ronaldo in campo loro partono da 1 a 0. 
I giocatori chiave per noi possono essere Calha, che deve dominare in mezzo al campo, e Leao, se entra con la testa giusta, perchè può mettere in difficoltà bonucci. Mi preoccupa molto Ramsey, oltre al solito Dybala con i suoi tuffi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sono allo stesso tempo carico per la partita e nello sconforto perché dopo aver visto cose (direttamente allo stadio) come il gol di Muntari e la semifinale di coppa italia dello scorso anno ho ancora voglia di seguire questo schifo. Secondo me stasera si superano nuovamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Si parte dal 2-0

1 gol di Ronaldo
2 gol rigore grazie al solito rotodybala, anche Chiesa in lizza per una medaglia d'oro.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Formazioni confermate. Tutti negativi i tamponi di oggi

Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao

Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni confermate. Tutti negativi i tamponi di oggi
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Situazione che mi lascia molte perplessita.

Dopo Cuadrado e Alex Sandro mi sembra quasi impossibile che non ci siano altri casi, sopratutto visto che AS ha giocato, era presente nel spogliatoio ed ha abbracciato compagni.

Se i tamponi sono veramente tutti negativi, allora sono convinto che al 99,9999% salteranno fuori altri positive prima della partita contro il Sassuolo.


Questi hanno una rosa sempre fortissima. Hanno perso Cuadrado, Morata e Alex Sandro ma in campo sembrano 11 titolari. La difesa a tre De Ligt - Bonucci - Demiral la considero piu forte di De Ligt - Bonucci - Danilo. Poi Romagnoli contro Dybala normalmente soffre non poco. Vediamo. Tira un aria brutta.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Situazione che mi lascia molte perplessita.
> 
> Dopo Cuadrado e Alex Sandro mi sembra quasi impossibile che non ci siano altri casi, sopratutto visto che AS ha giocato, era presente nel spogliatoio ed ha abbracciato compagni.
> 
> ...



Beh anche il milan dopo ibra e duarte non ha avuto altri contagiati. E ibra aveva giocato sia in irlanda che con il bologna (dove era entrato anche duarte)


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni confermate. Tutti negativi i tamponi di oggi
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Come formazione, la Juve è decisamente favorita.

Noi possiamo permetterci un pareggio. In vista della fine del girone, è importantissimo vincere contro Cagliari e Torino, e poi giocarcela contro l'Atalanta


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

mi preoccupano gli inserimenti di ramsey e leao che verrà mangiato vivo da demiral e de ligt


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tostissima stasera, quanto sarebbe bello fargliene 3 e rispedirli nelle fogne da cui vengono. Forza Milan!

Serve una prestazione monstre dei ragazzi, soprattutto contro una difesa organizzata come la loro. Dobbiamo evitare di sprecare contropiedi, Leao deve essere più lucido e più cattivo


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni confermate. Tutti negativi i tamponi di oggi
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Imbattibile questa Juve


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni confermate. Tutti negativi i tamponi di oggi
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Per assurdo senza quadrado e ales sandro mi sembrano più quadrati e compatti.
In attacco ovviamente Ronaldo e chiesa sorvegliati speciali....
Le assenze nostre pesano più delle loro, sicuro. Centrocampo che ha bisogno di un super kk che potrebbe non bastare....chala partita anche di sofferenza da parte sua....e anche da parte di Samu. Ante chiamato ad un prova da 9....


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se questa è la loro formazione, la nota positiva è l'assenza dell'americano, che a livello fisico è l'unico che può tener testa a Kessiè. 
La nota dolente è la presenza di Demiral. Con lui e De Ligt hanno una difesa praticamente impenetrabile, e anche la velocità di Leao poco può fare. Bonucci sarà relegato a fare il libro, senza poter far danni. Avrei preferito Cuadrado e Alex Sandro.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Figuriamoci se questi saltavano sta partita. Chissà che magagne avranno fatto per nascondere il focolaio.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni confermate. Tutti negativi i tamponi di oggi
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



La juve ha spinta solo a destra.
Non credo giocheranno cosi, va contro i principi di pirlo.
Più verosimile chiesa venga schierato quarto di sinistra con danilo terzino, a destra invece potrebbe starci demiral terzino destro ma a quel punto mi aspetto kulo in fascia.

La juve ad ogni modo intasa le vie centrali per aggredire alti ma sguarnisce il centrocampo perchè rompe la linea spesso e lascia bentancur solo, se siamo bravi a prenderli alle spalle possiamo far loro malissimo.
Krunic me lo aspetto ad uomo su cr7 o dybala , su chi tra loro due sarà più alto nell'azione.


----------



## Gamma (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Krunic, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Potenzialmente giocheranno con 4 difensori centrali, visto che Danilo è stato impiegato solo lì quest'anno e che gli altri tre sono DC di ruolo.
Sarà dura per i ragazzi superarli, è la partita delle intuizioni secondo me, delle giocate, quindi vedo particolarmente positivi Calha e Leao, che sono più imprevedibili, ma anche Theo.

Poi, io lui non lo sopporto e mi darete del pazzo(a ragione), ma ho delle sensazioni positive su Krunic questa sera, non ho la più pallida idea del perché, ma sento che farà un partitone.
Speriamo bene, sarebbe fantastico spedirli a -13 e zittire gli interisti che si aspettano il sorpasso, anche perché tra due giornate toccherà a loro...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se questa è la loro formazione, la nota positiva è l'assenza dell'americano, che a livello fisico è l'unico che può tener testa a Kessiè.
> La nota dolente è la presenza di Demiral. Con lui e De Ligt hanno una difesa praticamente impenetrabile, e anche la velocità di Leao poco può fare. Bonucci sarà relegato a fare il libro, senza poter far danni. Avrei preferito Cuadrado e Alex Sandro.



Demiral è molto scarso nella prima impostazione.
Se facciamo portare alla juve il gioco a destra con un pressing indirizzato perderanno un sacco di palloni in uscita.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

Come giochiamo raga?


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Demiral è molto scarso nella prima impostazione.
> Se facciamo portare alla juve il gioco a destra con un pressing indirizzato perderanno un sacco di palloni in uscita.


Kalulu Kessie Dalot
Chalanoglu Diaz
Leao

Niente Rebic.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività

Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao

Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## Solo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo l'annuncio della positività di Krunic e Rebic direi che possiamo mettere una pietra sopra questa partita.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gigio
Calabria Romagnoli Kjaer Theo
Calha Kessiè
Casti Diaz Hauge
Leao

Gigio
Dalot Romagnoli Kjaer Theo
Calabria Kessie
Casti Calha Hauge/Diaz
Leao

??


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro tutti a questo punto

Calabria a centrocampo con calhanoglu. Conti al posto di Calabria come terzino.
Dentro sia Diaz che Hauge


----------



## mark (6 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè dai ragazzi, ma che sfiga è. Fra covid e infortuni ne abbiamo 6 fuori. Non è possibile. Un pareggio sarebbe come una vittoria


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le possibili formazioni dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Se Calabria deve avanzare, preferisco Conti al suo posto


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Non ci sono più parole


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Demiral è molto scarso nella prima impostazione.
> Se facciamo portare alla juve il gioco a destra con un pressing indirizzato perderanno un sacco di palloni in uscita.



Sarebbe stato utile Rebic per quello.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Leggete e quotate


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

-


----------



## Gamma (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Facciamo così, propongo io, pioli leggimi

Donnarumma
Conti Kjaer Romagnoli Theo
Calhanoglu kessiè Calabria
Castillejo/Diaz Hauge
Leao

Alla guerra, tutti dentro


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Calabria con la sua 'tenica' a centrocampo sara un disastro. La Juve mette ha 3 giocatori che chiudono spazi in quella zona, mettere un giocatore con la stazza e tecnica di Calabria é un errore a prescendire. Semmai si puo mettere Calhanoglu li

Che disastro



Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## Masanijey (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Che mette Calabria a centrocampo non lo credo nemmeno se lo vedo. 
A quel punto arretri Calha e metti Diaz a trequarti. Sulla sinistra però Hauge mi preoccupa, non lo vedo proprio pronto per una partita del genere.


----------



## Kayl (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Incredibile come la sorte ci voglia presentare un conto salatissimo per l'ennesima volta.
Non è possibile.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Gennaio 2021)

L'unico sufficientemente intelligente tatticamente e abbastanza esperto da gestire un cambio ruolo in una partita del genere è Calhanoglu. Per me la soluzione migliore è arretrare lui al fianco di Kessié. No assolutamente a Calabria, che non ha nulla per giocare lì. Kalulu è atleticamente una forza della natura, ma stare nel mezzo e sapersi posizionare come richiede il ruolo non s'improvvisa dall'oggi al domani.

Per me Kessié - Calha davanti alla difesa, e Hauge a sostituire Rebic a sinistra. 

La vinciamo lo stesso.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Se facciamo il miracolo, sarà la partita di Theo, Hauge e Leao. Segnate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> *L'unico sufficientemente intelligente tatticamente e abbastanza esperto da gestire un cambio ruolo in una partita del genere è Calhanoglu. Per me la soluzione migliore è arretrare lui al fianco di Kessié. No assolutamente a Calabria, che non ha nulla per giocare lì. Kalulu è atleticamente una forza della natura, ma stare nel mezzo e sapersi posizionare come richiede il ruolo non s'improvvisa dall'oggi al domani*.
> 
> Per me Kessié - Calha davanti alla difesa, e Hauge a sostituire Rebic a sinistra.
> 
> La vinciamo lo stesso.



Concordo. Sopratutto perche la Juve con il suo 3-5-2 crea spazi intasati a centrocampo. Un giocatore non abituato a quella zona del campo e con visione/tecnica non eccellsa non pu che fallire malamente. É troppo difficile quando noi sei abituato a quella zona del campo e i tempi di gioco neccessari.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Spostare Calabria ora ha davvero poco senso, come diceva [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] sarebbe più saggio mettere Kalulu con Kessie, ha dimostrato discrete qualità anche impostazione


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



C'è gente ancora ottimista vi ammiro ma non ho capito come fate.

Prima sconfitta stagionale non sarebbe un dramma, il problema è che rischiamo davvero l'imbarcata


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mi è passato tutto l'entusiasmo e la tensione che avevo. A questo punto butterei Kalulu a centrocampo e rischierei il tutto per tutto. Inutile mettere Calabria che non ha la tecnica né il fisico per giocare in quella posizione. Verremmo massacrati. 
Io ho perso le speranze


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



7 assenti. SETTE. Non la vinciamo manco se scende Gesù Cristo in terra.


----------



## Masanijey (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi è passato tutto l'entusiasmo e la tensione che avevo. A questo punto butterei Kalulu a centrocampo e rischierei il tutto per tutto. Inutile mettere Calabria che non ha la tecnica né il fisico per giocare in quella posizione. Verremmo massacrati.
> Io ho perso le speranze



Dai dai, forza! Andranno in campo comunque 11 leoni, vedrai. Si può fare..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Uhm...
Tra covid, infortuni e squalifiche spero di poter vedere la formazione titolare prima della fine di questa stagione.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



I miei pronostici ultimamente sono sempre stati improntati all'ottimismo. Con il Napoli, con la Lazio, sono sempre stato sicuro della vittoria.
Per la partita di stasera invece ho sensazioni molto negative. Spero davvero tanto di sbagliarmi.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Un pareggio sarebbe oro stasera.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



io giocherei cosi : 4-4-1-1-

Donnarumma

Calabria-Kjaer-romagna-dalot
Samu-calha-kessie-theo
Hauge- Leao


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Che dire. In panca resterebbero Diaz, Conti, Kalulu e forse Colombo utili a dare una mano.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Dai dai, forza! Andranno in campo comunque 11 leoni, vedrai. Si può fare..



Non riesco ad essere positivo. Già solo un pareggio sarebbe un miracolo, un miracolo vero. Non abbiamo neanche un cambio che non sia un giocatore della primavera o un pippone. Era già difficile prima, figuriamoci ora. Possiamo resistere all'inizio, ma ci sbraneranno nel secondo tempo, quando faranno i cambi e noi non avremo più energie. Gli esiti covid potrebbero avere anche un effetto psicologico positivo a favore della juve. Occasione ancora più ghiotta. 
Sarà la loro rinascita, vedo già i titoloni dappertutto. "Impresa della juve che batte gli imbattuti del Milan". 
Speriamo tornino Ibra e Bennacer il prima possibile, senza Rebic in fascia sarà durissima anche nelle prossime partite. Rischiamo una figuraccia anche col Torino in queste condizioni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Mah, secondo me mette Kebab dietro e il nano davanti, vero che, con la fisicità del centrocampo della Juve, il nano potrebbe essere nullo, però Calabria lì...


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Sempre in super emergenza da 3 mesi ormai.
Sta partita sarà un calvario, la Juve ha la strada spianata stasera.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me mette Kebab dietro e il nano davanti, vero che, con la fisicità del centrocampo della Juve, il nano potrebbe essere nullo, però Calabria lì...



Calabria è importante in fascia, al posto di krunic potrebbe mettere kalulu , oppure come dici tu, arretrare chala e mettere Diaz sotto punta. Ma io sono sempre per cambiare meno ruoli possibili


----------



## Kaw (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


Sono fatalista, l'ansia pre partita mi è pure passata, vada come deve andare.
Sono certo che i ragazzi in campo daranno tutto.
Il problema delle positività aggrava però una situazione già troppo grave per via di infortuni e la squalifica di Tonali.
E' necessario che tornino gli infortunati, non è possibile aver schierato una sola volta la formazione tipo in 15 partite, roba mai vista nella storia.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

La mia formazione sarebbe questa:

Gigio
Cala Kjaer Romagna Theo
Kessie Kalulu
Casti Calha Hauge
Leao


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Impossibile vincere stasera. Il contraccolpo è troppo forte. Possibile che finisca come Milan Roma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Uhm...
> Tra covid, infortuni e squalifiche spero di poter vedere la formazione titolare prima della fine di questa stagione.



L’hai già vista, a Napoli. Può bastare. 

Scherzo, lo spero anch’io, una roba del genere mai vista. Ci manca solo che stasera Kjaer si infortuni di nuovo o si faccia male Theo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Spostare Calabria ora ha davvero poco senso, come diceva [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] sarebbe più saggio mettere Kalulu con Kessie, ha dimostrato discrete qualità anche impostazione



Oltre Calabria che non ce lo vedo proprio nei due in mezzo, c'è il problema Dalot che non ce lo vedo proprio giocare a calcio.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Stasera sconfitta annunciata, ma se mai dovesse accadere il miracolo, con 7 giocatori fuori, si dovrebbe fare una statua a tutti quelli scesi in campo.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che bello dalot che marca chiea e ronaldo.. per non parlare di leao che senza l'aiuto di rebic in area sarà sempre da solo


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che bello dalot che marca chiea e ronaldo.. per non parlare di leao che senza l'aiuto di rebic in area sarà sempre da solo



Non riusciva a marcare quelli del Benevento, figuriamoci loro due...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Metterà questa anche per avere alternative a partita in corsa. Sarà una partita dove cercheremo di fare densità più che il pressing feroce tipico degli ultimi tempi. In fase di non possesso sarà una sorte di 4-5-1. Persa per persa vediamo che succede.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

hauge deve dare tanto aiuto a leao in area.. altrimenti leao sarà sempre solo contro i 3 centrali avversari


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> hauge deve dare tanto aiuto a leao in area.. altrimenti leao sarà sempre solo contro i 3 centrali avversari



Hauge dovrà farsi anche il deretano in fase di non possesso su Chiesa.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Immagino già i titoloni della gazzetta di domani "grande juve che umilia il milan ", "Milan non da scudetto, l'inter si"


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Sento aria di impresa. I nostri hanno grandi risorse e siamo un gruppo inossidabile che non ha paura di nulla.

Chi giocherà non deluderà. 

Sarà una battaglia, il risultato chi li sa, ma sapremo farci valere come sempre, non ho dubbi.

Curioso anche di vedere cosa si inventerà Pioli.

Occhio all'esordio di Maldini titolare...


----------



## Zlatan87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mettere Dalot a marcare CR7 è una follia assoluta... Metti Diaz e arretra Chala asino!
Sconfitta annunciata stasera... Ma sta vicenda puzza... Puzza tanto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Dalot non mi piace per niente, non si può azzardare Conti solo per stasera?


----------



## Massimo77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Love (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



L'unica volta che ha giocato calabria a centrocampo ha segnato chiesa e la fiorentina ci ha battuto..preferisco il turco


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## sion (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Mettere Dalot a marcare CR7 è una follia assoluta... Metti Diaz e arretra Chala asino!
> Sconfitta annunciata stasera... Ma sta vicenda puzza... Puzza tanto...



scusate ma qui si puo' dare dell asino al nostro allenatore cosi?? nonostante tutte le assenze e attenuanti??non lo sapevo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



*Visto che non capite. Da questo momento NO QUOTE = BAN*


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Mi sono pure accorto che Leao ha avuto 4 gialli. Indovinate chi verrà ammonito e ci lascerà senza attaccanti per la prossima partita? Sì, proprio lui, sicuro al 100%


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



tutti dietro la palla e gli ultimi 10 minuti theo che maramaldeggia


----------



## Zlatan87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Prima o poi la sconfitta dovrà arrivare, l'importante è dare sempre tutto in campo e reagire subito nelle partite successive.
Per me oggi abbiamo zero possibilità, abbiamo troppi titolari indisponibili, ma voglio vedere 11 maiali assatanati (cit Ezio Capuano) pronti a vendere cara la pelle.
Almeno facciamogliela sudare sta vittoria ai gobbi, molto fortunati a trovarci in una situazione di emergenza incredibile.
Spero di recuperare qualcuno prima o poi, la situazione degli indisponibili sta diventando imbarazzante.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Prevedo un pomeriggio di studio per preparare la partita in quel di milanello.
Il lavoro di ieri va a farsi benedire.


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi sono pure accorto che Leao ha avuto 4 gialli. Indovinate chi verrà ammonito e ci lascerà senza attaccanti per la prossima partita? Sì, proprio lui, sicuro al 100%



Sicuro come la morte


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dalot non mi piace per niente, non si può azzardare Conti solo per stasera?



Quante partite ci è costato conti? Non si può buttare nella mischia proprio oggi. Dalot almeno è grosso e spero che dal suo lato forte regga meglio che a sx


----------



## King of the North (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Mettere Dalot a marcare CR7 è una follia assoluta... Metti Diaz e arretra Chala asino!
> Sconfitta annunciata stasera... Ma sta vicenda puzza... Puzza tanto...



Dare dell'asino all'allenatore che ci ha portati questi risultati dovrebbe essere da ban!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Calabria alla Kimmich che spadroneggia su una terra in tumulto!


----------



## pazzomania (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Chala deve assolutamente giocare trequartista.

Se ci presentassimo col poker di sbarbatelli davanti, Hauge Leao Diaz Casti, ci mangerebbero a colazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi sono pure accorto che Leao ha avuto 4 gialli. Indovinate chi verrà ammonito e ci lascerà senza attaccanti per la prossima partita? Sì, proprio lui, sicuro al 100%



assurdo. tra il fatto che gioca poco e quello che è un mezzo cadavere non pensavo che avesse mai fatto un fallo.

con ibra e rebic fuori verrà ammonito senza dubbio.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

senza rebic e krunic perdiamo anche 2 saltatori eh.. in pratica abiamo solo romagnoli e kjaer a saltare, sul primo palo non abbiamo nessuno mentre loro hanno i 3 centrali, ronaldo sul primo palo e rabiot e bentancur


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Le mie paure per stasera:
1) dalot che deve tenere chiesa e ronaldo quando si allarga a puntare dall'esterno.
2) gli inserimenti di ramsey
3) leao che sarà sempre solo in area visto che hauge non aiuterà negli inserimenti come invece fa rebic
4) i calci d'angolo, non abbiamo praticamente saltatori


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Avrei voluto giocarmela alla pari ma vabbè.. Serve coraggio, gli ochhi della tigre ragazzi, gli occhi della tigre!


----------



## Baba (6 Gennaio 2021)

Con la sconfitta dell’Inter sono sicuro che i nostri giocheranno a 1000 e con la testa libera


----------



## Solo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



La sconfitta dell'Inter insieme alle assenze secondo me toglie tantissima pressione. I ragazzi potranno giocare con la testa libera. 

Sarebbe bello rimanere imbattuti, ma una sconfitta sarebbe comprensibile. L'importante è che i ragazzi diano il massimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Gli schifosi hanno perso. Forza ragazzi, facciamo il miracolo!


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

Liberi di giocare questa sera. Grande Ranieri, grande Samp!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera anche un pareggio può essere importantissimo. Le prossime due dell'Inter sono Roma e Juventus.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

1 punto stasera è come se fossero 3


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera vinciamo. Sentite a me  .


----------



## Maximo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Indipendentemente dal risultato dell'Inter, stasera dobbiamo entrare in campo per vincere. E' questa mentalità che ci ha portato dove siamo, e dobbiamo mantenerla.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 1 punto stasera è come se fossero 3



Ma tre sarebbero 12 moralmente.
Affosseremmo la Juve.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera è una di quelle partite che cambiano la storia di una stagione e di una squadra giovane come la nostra.

Una grande occasione da giocarci con tutta l'anima.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stasera è una di quelle partite che cambiano la storia di una stagione e di una squadra giovane come la nostra.
> 
> Una grande occasione da giocarci con tutta l'anima.



E' una partita che se vinci chiudi il ciclo di una squadra e metti le basi vere per il tuo di ciclo. Il risultato dell'Inter di oggi deve farci entrare con la bava alla bocca e il sangue negli occhi.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' una partita che se vinci chiudi il ciclo di una squadra e metti le basi vere per il tuo di ciclo. Il risultato dell'Inter di oggi deve farci entrare con la bava alla bocca e il sangue negli occhi.



Al di la di tutto, intanto siamo tornati a provare l'emozione di giocarci una partita così. 

Se pensiamo a dove eravamo un anno fa, c'è da essere ottimisti.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Goal su calcio d'angolo per loro manco quotato, non abbiamo nessun saltatore in difesa a parte kjaer e romagnoli


----------



## giannigrenoli (6 Gennaio 2021)

Molto rimaneggiati,pare addirittura Calabria a centrocampo,speriamo bene


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Le mie paure per stasera:
> 1) dalot che deve tenere chiesa e ronaldo quando si allarga a puntare dall'esterno.
> 2) gli inserimenti di ramsey
> 3) leao che sarà sempre solo in area visto che hauge non aiuterà negli inserimenti come invece fa rebic
> 4) i calci d'angolo, non abbiamo praticamente saltatori



Io sinceramente prima temo i furti, poi tutto il resto.
Ho paura di qualche doppio giallo o rigore inventato o magari le due cose assieme e fanno il capolavoro.
Non scordare milan-juve , semifinale di coppa italia dello scorso anno : dove non arrivano loro arriva la terna.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Io comunque non sono affatto certo che le formazioni saranno queste, nè per noi nè per la juve.


----------



## diavolo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sono fiducioso del fatto che i nostri saranno carichi a molla.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stasera è una di quelle partite che cambiano la storia di una stagione e di una squadra giovane come la nostra.
> 
> Una grande occasione da giocarci con tutta l'anima.



Con il coltello tra i denti


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (6 Gennaio 2021)

Impresa! Ma ci voglio credere


----------



## darden (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io comunque non sono affatto certo che le formazioni saranno queste, nè per noi nè per la juve.



Io sinceramente un kalulu a centrocampo non lo vedrei male in base alle sue caratteristiche, in fase di costruzione lo fai scendere per fare il centrale e kessie lo tieni più libero di fare l'incursore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Devo dire che è da molto tempo che non sento una partita così intensamente come Milan Juve, li odio e detesto quella feccia in panchina. Facciamogli male!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky dopo le ultime positività
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Calabria, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao
> 
> Juve: Szczesny; Demiral, Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Complimenti ai gobbi. Che squadra incredibile.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

io non avrei mai portato Calabria a centrocampo , avrei mantenuto intatta la fascia dx e provato a giocare con il 4141 con kessie davanti alla difesa cosi' facendo avremmo un centrocampista in piu.
Piu copertura e piu possibilita' di contropiede


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> io non avrei mai portato Calabria a centrocampo , avrei mantenuto intatta la fascia dx e provato a giocare con il 4141 con kessie davanti alla difesa cosi' facendo avremmo un centrocampista in piu.
> Piu copertura e piu possibilita' di contropiede


Non è detto sia questa la formazione.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è detto sia questa la formazione.



lo spero , credo pero che giustamente Pioli creda nel gioco e non nei singoli .
Se non sbaglio abbiamo giocato 4141 solo nel secondo tempo di Parma...


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Goal su calcio d'angolo per loro manco quotato, non abbiamo nessun saltatore in difesa a parte kjaer e romagnoli



Donnarumma può darci una grossa mano con le palle alte, vediamo, spesso quando vede maglie bianco e nere se la fa nelle mutande, vediamo stasera.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Pirlo ha sempre usato cuadrado nel doppio ruolo di terzino-quinto.
Era il colombiano a garantirgli un cambio modulo nelle due fasi con una juve che in fase di possesso giocava con un 3-5-2 e sulle palle perse aggrediva forte per recuperare palla alta.
La juve invece cosi come è schierata ha poco del calcio di pirlo : innanzitutto i terzini sono marcatori e nessuno dei due è capace di alzarsi, avrebbero poi spinta solo a destra con chiesa mentre a sinistra non hanno gamba.
Insomma, questa è una juve nuova e che non si è mai vista quest'anno.
Se davvero giocassero cosi mi sorprenderei e assisteremmo a nuove trame di gioco.

Non hanno propulsione , spinta e qualità sulle fasce se non in chiesa.

Mi aspetto altre scelte e un'altra formazione da parte della juve.

Se pirlo è conservatore allora dovrebbe schierare chiesa addirittura come quarto di difesa che in fase di possesso diventa un quinto e quindi dalla parte opposta buttare in campo bernardeschi.
Altrimenti se mette chiesa a sinistra e kulo a destra sarebbe un 4-4-2 canonico ma con due terzini poco propensi alla sovrapposizione e al gioco.
La formazione della juve mi convince affatto.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Io credo come centrocampista centrale al fianco di kessie giocherà calha che è l'unico che ha conoscenze calcistiche per fare quel ruolo.
A quel punto resta da capire come sarà composto l'attacco : a destra gioca samu e non ci piove.
Sotto punta vedo quindi diaz, a sinistra hauge con leao davanti.
A meno che.... Pioli non ha in mente di buttare nella mischia un ragazzino nel ruolo di centravanti, maldini o colombo.
A quel punto a sinistra potrebbe giocare leao che potrebbe giovare di spazi sulle transizioni.

Non mi preoccupa tanto la formazione iniziale quanto il fatto che in corsa abbiamo davvero pochissime armi.
Siamo contati.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma può darci una grossa mano con le palle alte, vediamo, spesso quando vede maglie bianco e nere se la fa nelle mutande, vediamo stasera.



il problema è il primo palo, non avremo ne ibra ne rebic a in quella posizione a toglierla.. quindi la palla passerà ed arriverà in mezzo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Sono sereno come non mi capitava da anni prima di un big match. Forse perché so che quelle decisive saranno le prossime sei, quelle che porteranno al derby di ritorno. 

Stasera ce la giocheremo, peccato aver perso Ante ma c’è sempre il TGV sulla sinistra che non sarà facile da arginare.


----------



## Konrad (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io per stasera ho davvero bruttissime sensazioni...certo che se i ragazzi imbroccassero la partita della vita...vincere stasera equivarrebbe a tirare una badilata sui denti delle dirette concorrenti.

Spero nella serata di grazia di Calha e nei colpi di genio di 2 giocatori finora a corrente alternata: Leao e Hauge.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> il problema è il primo palo, non avremo ne ibra ne rebic a in quella posizione a toglierla.. quindi la palla passerà ed arriverà in mezzo



Ci andrà leao sul primo palo, credo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo come centrocampista centrale al fianco di kessie giocherà calha che è l'unico che ha conoscenze calcistiche per fare quel ruolo.
> A quel punto resta da capire come sarà composto l'attacco : a destra gioca samu e non ci piove.
> Sotto punta vedo quindi diaz, a sinistra hauge con leao davanti.
> A meno che.... Pioli non ha in mente di buttare nella mischia un ragazzino nel ruolo di centravanti, maldini o colombo.
> ...


Entra Daniel Maldini che fa il gol decisivo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io per stasera ho davvero bruttissime sensazioni...certo che se i ragazzi imbroccassero la partita della vita...vincere stasera equivarrebbe a tirare una badilata sui denti delle dirette concorrenti.
> 
> Spero nella serata di grazia di Calha e nei colpi di genio di 2 giocatori finora a corrente alternata: Leao e Hauge.


Spero anche io in Hauge... se è in serata può fare la differenza.


----------



## Walker (6 Gennaio 2021)

Partiamo da un presupposto.
Comunque vadano le cose stasera manterremo la testa della classifica.
I gobbi hanno tutta la pressione dalla loro e noi certo di meno, dopo la sconfitta dell' Inter.
Siamo in emergenza da non so quanto ma abbiamo sempre compensato, io credo succederà anche stasera.
I furti quando si gioca contro i vermi sabaudi sono sempre dietro l'angolo, ma non dimentichiamo che hanno la spada di Damocle della faccenda Suarez, ed il sistema in queste condizioni non credo li voglia favorire più di tanto, si è anche visto nelle ultime partite.
Orsato al var è una sciagura, ma trovatemi uno staff arbitrale che si possa definire decente, penso non sia possibile.
Andiamo avanti contro tutto e tutti.
L'importante è aver dato il massimo, poi faremo i conti più tardi.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Gennaio 2021)

visto anche il risultato interista se stasera vinciamo dobbiamo ufficialmente e realmente puntare allo scudetto

molti di voi magari già ci pensavano io invece inizierò da stasera nel caso

certi treni passano ogni tanto e vanno presi

(poi anche se pareggiamo o perdiamo siamo sempre li ma insomma ci siamo capiti)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> visto anche il risultato interista se stasera vinciamo dobbiamo ufficialmente e realmente puntare allo scudetto
> 
> molti di voi magari già ci pensavano io invece inizierò da stasera nel caso
> 
> ...



Ma noi il treno (e che treno!) l’abbiamo preso un anno e mezzo fa! Theo! 

Comunque se stasera si dovesse vincere ci sarebbe il serio rischio di arrivare al derby con un + 7 o + 8 sulle melme, visti i calendari che abbiamo noi e loro e le differenti (molto differenti) difficoltà dei medesimi.

Partire da un + 4 dopo stasera con i filotti diametralmente diversi che aspettano le due milanesi sarebbe un delirio.

Per questo dubito che vinceremo...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...



Non ci scordiamo un particolare ragazzi : la nostra fascia sinistra non va mai occupata ma sempre e solo liberata per le discese di Theo.
Li davvero potrebbe scappare la sorpresa nel ruolo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Befana col big match di Serie A. Milan - Juve, si gioca il prossimo mercoledì 6 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno dello squalificato Tonali. A centrocampo giocherà Krunic con Kessie. Rientrerà Theo.
> 
> ...


ogni altro pensiero è superfluo : 
forza milan, forza ragazzi... vi accompagnerei in braccio allo stadio .... dai dai dai ....


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo come centrocampista centrale al fianco di kessie giocherà calha che è l'unico che ha conoscenze calcistiche per fare quel ruolo.
> A quel punto resta da capire come sarà composto l'attacco : a destra gioca samu e non ci piove.
> Sotto punta vedo quindi diaz, a sinistra hauge con leao davanti.
> A meno che.... Pioli non ha in mente di buttare nella mischia un ragazzino nel ruolo di centravanti, maldini o colombo.
> ...



Chala non gioca a centrocampo. Non avremmo cambi offensivi x cambiare la partita se le cose non dovessero andare bene


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> il problema è il primo palo, non avremo ne ibra ne rebic a in quella posizione a toglierla.. quindi la palla passerà ed arriverà in mezzo



Certo, il problema può essere il primo palo....e il secondo? anche oggi la Sampdoria ha preso gol per non aver coperto il secondo palo.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Ufficiali

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.

JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Le mie paure per stasera:
> 1) dalot che deve tenere chiesa e ronaldo quando si allarga a puntare dall'esterno.
> 2) gli inserimenti di ramsey
> 3) leao che sarà sempre solo in area visto che hauge non aiuterà negli inserimenti come invece fa rebic
> 4) i calci d'angolo, non abbiamo praticamente saltatori



occhio a questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chala non gioca a centrocampo. Non avremmo cambi offensivi x cambiare la partita se le cose non dovessero andare bene



Se calha non gioca a centrocampo men che meno ci gioca calabria.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Ecco, gioca Frabotta.
Quindi i quinti in fase di possesso saranno chiesa e frabotta.
Bonucci, de ligt e danilo bloccati.
Lo dicevo che la formazione non poteva esser quella.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Vincere, ma andrebbe benissimo anche un pareggio per come siamo messi.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Fortuna che quelli hanno perso e restiamo comunque primi.


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ero già nell'ordine di idee che la combo juve vincente+ sorpasso Inter sarebbe stata dura da digerire nei giorni a seguire.
Ma poi alle 17.00 è cambiato tutto.
Ora sinceramente non mi frega nulla perchè con la testa sono già altrove e nello specifico sono a Inter Roma e Juve Inter


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Avrei schierato anch'io questa formazione. Mi solleva l'assenza di Demiral e McKennie, ma sarà comunque durissima.


----------



## Saigon (6 Gennaio 2021)

Calabria nei due a centrocampo, è ufficiale?

edit: ok visto ora, grazie


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Perplesso per Calabria in mezzo. Spero di non vederlo spaesato e preso in mezzo dagli avversari, sarebbe davvero un brutto vedere. Per il resto, formazione che piace. 

Andiamo a vincerla, dai ***!


----------



## Solo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*


Avrei provato Kalulu a CC invece di Calabria. 

Comunque vediamo come andrà. 

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Ma per la Juve questa è una formazione che si schiera con il 352 o con il 442?
Ho visto che hanno scritto 442 ma mi sorge un dubbio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Con tutto il rispetto per Pioli: Calabria, visto la sua tecnica, visione ed i suoi tempi di gioco, é una scelta che mi lascia veramente perplesso considerando la superiorita numerica della Juventus in quella zona del campo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Formazione che condivido. Qualcuno andava per forza schierato fuori posizione, tanto vale provare Calabria che quest'anno è una macchina da tackles e non smette mai di correre.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se calha non gioca a centrocampo men che meno ci gioca calabria.



Eh però la formazione ufficiale dice quello


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Avrei provato Kalulu a CC invece di Calabria.
> 
> Comunque vediamo come andrà.
> 
> Forza ragazzi!



Idem, così perdiamo una preziosa freccia in fascia e fisicamente lasciamo diversi cm. Secondo me kalulu li avrebbe fatto bene, ha fisico, anticipo, corsa, visione e sicurezza....poi chiaro, non è il suo ruolo, avrebbe anche potuto fare pena. Fidiamoci di pioli e speriamo in una gran partita da parte di tutti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Avrei provato Kalulu a CC invece di Calabria.
> 
> Comunque vediamo come andrà.
> 
> Forza ragazzi!



Io avrei chiamato Pioli e glia crei detto... “boh! Inventati qualcosa tu! Che io una cosa giusta non la vedo”


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ieri l'assessore dell'ASL di Torino ha dichiarato che se ci fossero stati altri casi (della Juve), avrebbero bloccato la trasferta. Stamattina venogono fuori due positivi al Milan e la partita è confermata.
Ormai sono diffidente quando ci sono di mezzo i disonesti, ma quanto sopra mi sembrava una preparazione per rimandare la partita se si fosse messa in modo sfavorevole per i galeotti, poi è venuto fuori che avevamo due positivi anche noi (mah...), e tornavamo sfavoriti, quindi si procede normalmente. 

Distruggiamoli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



L'unica cosa che chiedo è di fargli sudare la vittoria a questi gobbacci.


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Calabria, Kessie; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Hauge, Leao.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Szczesny; Frabotta; Bonucci, De Ligt, Danilo; Chiesa, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey; Dybala, Ronaldo.*



Per rattoppare una posizione rischiamo anche in un'altra, quella di terzino. Dalot non mi è mai piaciuto a parte la partita in cui ha segnato con lo S.Praga. 
Si soffrirà maledettamente, bisogna sfruttare le ripartenze in contropiede al massimo.
E bisogna pregare oggi.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ieri l'assessore dell'ASL di Torino ha dichiarato che se ci fossero stati altri casi (della Juve), avrebbero bloccato la trasferta. Stamattina venogono fuori due positivi al Milan e la partita è confermata.
> Ormai sono diffidente quando ci sono di mezzo i disonesti, ma quanto sopra mi sembrava una preparazione per rimandare la partita se si fosse messa in modo sfavorevole per i galeotti, poi è venuto fuori che avevamo due positivi anche noi (mah...), e tornavamo sfavoriti, quindi si procede normalmente.
> 
> Distruggiamoli.



Dai....il direttore asl non ha detto cosi...e i positivi del milan non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Eh però la formazione ufficiale dice quello



Ah si, certo.
Era una mia riflessione sulla propensione al ruolo, ci mancherebbe.
Pioli avrà pensato che meglio metterne uno fuori ruolo anzichè due e poi, altro aspetto, si evince che il mister non si fida di diaz.
Mi pare chiaro.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah si, certo.
> Era una mia riflessione sulla propensione al ruolo, ci mancherebbe.
> Pioli avrà pensato che meglio metterne uno fuori ruolo anzichè due e poi, altro aspetto, si evince che il mister non si fida di diaz.
> Mi pare chiaro.



Più che non si fida di diaz non toglie chala dal suo ruolo dove aiuta dietro e crea davanti


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sarà durissima. Oggi come non accadeva da anni FORZA MILAN spacchiamogli il c. a sti gobbi è rispediamoli a Torino con la coda tra le gambe


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Forzaaa pazzzoooooo!!


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai....il direttore asl non ha detto cosi...e i positivi del milan non c'entrano nulla.



Questo il virgolettato di Roberto Testi:
“Al momento non abbiamo gli elementi per dire che all’interno della squadra c’è un focolaio, perché sappiamo come è avvenuto il contagio dei due calciatori e perché tutti gli altri compagni di squadra sono negativi. Ma se dovessero esserci nuovi positivi e venisse evidenziato un focolaio non controllato all’interno del gruppo squadra, si verificherebbe un problema di sicurezza anche per gli altri giocatori. La Asl, a quel punto, sarebbe chiaramente costretta a intervenire, *isolando tutti e bloccando la partenza della Juventus per Milano*”

Certo, è una dichiarazione assolutamente lecita e inoppugnabile. Però ormai vedo il marcio quando ci sono di mezzo i disonesti.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Gennaio 2021)

F O R Z A !


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo le spalle coperte se perdiamo, Dio ma se vinciamo visto il calendario potremmo sognare davvero...!!!


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Questo il virgolettato di Roberto Testi:
> “Al momento non abbiamo gli elementi per dire che all’interno della squadra c’è un focolaio, perché sappiamo come è avvenuto il contagio dei due calciatori e perché tutti gli altri compagni di squadra sono negativi. Ma se dovessero esserci nuovi positivi e venisse evidenziato un focolaio non controllato all’interno del gruppo squadra, si verificherebbe un problema di sicurezza anche per gli altri giocatori. La Asl, a quel punto, sarebbe chiaramente costretta a intervenire, *isolando tutti e bloccando la partenza della Juventus per Milano*”
> 
> Certo, è una dichiarazione assolutamente lecita e inoppugnabile. Però ormai vedo il marcio quando ci sono di mezzo i disonesti.



Appunto ha detto che avrebbe fermato la juve solo in caso di focolaio, non di un nuovo positivo come hai scritto tu


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Credo che l'unica speranza che ho è in un cartellino rosso per loro. Sarebbe l'unico episodio che mi farebbe dire: ok, possiamo farcela. 
Ma quante probabilità ci sono che l'arbitro estragga un rosso a loro? Ecco, appunto.
Sono superpessimista. 
Ma forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## Sam (6 Gennaio 2021)

Anche Zio Fester in tribuna.

Adesso possiamo dirlo: siamo a posto così!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare come si mette in campo la Juve? Il 4-4-2 che hanno fatto vedere non puo essere la formazione con questi giocatori in campo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

E guardiamo la partita va  . Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che faccia di m. Pillo


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto ha detto che avrebbe fermato la juve solo in caso di focolaio, non di un nuovo positivo come hai scritto tu



Avevo scritto "altri casi".


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Degrado Dalot


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora ci facciamo saltare da frabotta


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Gennaio 2021)

Forza Milan!! 

Sono molto curioso di vedere Dalot a destra..


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot malissimo su frabotta, bah


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se Dalot si fa saltare da Frabotta ciao core


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fra Botte no dai, svegliamoci.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma non era meglio schierare Conti a destra?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che attore Chiesa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa morto in campo per la prima volta. Vediamo se oggi arriva a 10.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se Dalot si fa saltare da Frabotta ciao core



Non erano pochi utenti qui dentro a vedere propio in lui l'annello debole nella nostra difesa con Calabria spostato in avanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa che pena


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

E la madonna, chi ha cecchinato Chiesa?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sto cesso di Dybala comincia subito a fare il Maradona


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

che palle sto chiesa


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Calabria vaga senza meta non toccherà boccia


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bello schema su angolo, Hauge lasciato solo a tirare


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma nooooo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma segna Castellitto!


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo castillejo, rapace!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma nooo, metti la sul secondo palo!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Scarsissimo Casticasti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sti tiri col pisellino di Castimoscio


----------



## R41D3N (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma c era solo Leao!!!! Casti maledetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo giocando molto bene, daje


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che maiale dybala


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

cosa si è mangiato quella sciagura di castillejo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Frabotta da dove è uscito?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo sottovalutando frabotta, macina troppi metri ogni volta


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ha rischiato col gomito Kessie


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Kessie, infilalo con forza


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zero copertura dai dove vogliamo andare con sto centrocampo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

E notiamo il primo tuffo eclatante di quel verme di Dybala al 9'. 

Questo ha fatto schifo per mesi e proprio contro di noi torna ad capire come si gioca al calcio


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

stare lontani da dybala almeno 10 cm


----------



## R41D3N (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stiamo sottovalutando frabotta, macina troppi metri ogni volta


Dalot da quella parte si deve dare una svegliata


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stiamo sottovalutando frabotta, macina troppi metri ogni volta



Non è sottovalutato è che in quella zona Calabria non sa come muoversi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Frabotta da dove è uscito?



Sembra che stamattina hanno fatto l'ipnosi 'ti chiami Dani Alves e sei fortissimo'


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa morto in campo per la seconda volta.


Scusate, ma ho deciso di fare un conto di tuffi di Dybala e momenti vicini al fin di vita di Chiesa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa forse deve provare il calcio femminile

Grande Theo ammazzalo


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo vuole sfidare fisicamente chiesa, mi piace


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo no eh?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo ha due palle enormi. Potrebbe giocare contro chiunque senza soffrire la pressione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Le palle alte. Una sofferenza infinita. Che rischio, che fortuna.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

che cubo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda te questi, senza il minimo gioco, solo singoli


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno preso il centrocampo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle sti angoli


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grandi ragazzi, ci rendete orgogliosi.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

è già assedio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

A centrocampo balliamo, poco da fare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Si sapeva che sui corner oggi sarebbe stata dura, vediamo di non concederne troppi.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Hanno preso il centrocampo



Prevedibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stanno puntando sempre Dalot. Due corner ed una grande occasione per Dybala il risultato in questi primi 16 minuti


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ciao


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Brutta serata, ragazzi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gol chiesa, era questione di tempo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sto maledetto cesso di Dybala


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita ragazzi. Non ce la facciamo


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

La vedo male stasera


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

dybala di *****.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Male Theo, completamente sorpreso da chiesa


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli gli ha fatto prendere pure un caffè


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che due maroni, ora gli esalteranno come matti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Prolunghiamo Romagnoli a 5 milioni. Cosa cavolo va a fare cosi alto?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita dai

D'altronde senza centrocampisti..


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che esulta quella faccia di Pirla?


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

18 minuti... siamo durati pure troppo.


----------



## mark (6 Gennaio 2021)

Troppe assenze, purtroppo andrà così.. Speriamo non finisca in goleada


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Strafinita dai.
E non è nemmeno sta grande Juve ma noi siamo scoperti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che grande Romagnoli, dagli un altro po' di spazio


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli vs Dybala è come Abate vs Milito


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non ci siamo proprio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

sto cesso di Dyaba che ricorda di essere un calciatore solo contro di noi


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Va bene lo spirito, va bene la voglia, va bene quello che vuoi. Ma sette assenze sono sette assenze. Perdere proprio con loro mi rode comunque tantissimo. Preferivo perdere con il Benevento.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ti pareva che Dybala non faceva il fenomeno? Contro chi sennò contro di noi?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Kebab come al solito impalpabile


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

La vedo molto male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Romagnoli vs Dybala è come Abate vs Milito



Ormai il gol subito grazie a Dybala che si beve Romagnoli é un classico com il gol causato da Abate nel derby


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lenti e in ritardo su ogni pallone.
Non ce la faremo mai


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

dai pure l'altra volta eravamo sotto e abbiamo vinto.
bisogna crederci,sempre


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finirà malissimo


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa schifoso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fuori di centimetri Leao


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

porca miseria,di nulla fuori.
che grande azione

dai che concedono in ripartenza e sono più veloci i nostri


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Partita difficile si sapeva.
Ma non bisogna mollare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao stava per fare il gol dell’anno


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grande giocata di Leao. Peccato


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che esulta quella faccia di Pirla?



E' un uomo di aderm, cosa ti aspetti da un uomo di aderm?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

E niente dai


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente doveva capitare con questi. Che rabbia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Solo contro di noi gli avversari rinascono a sta maniera... Maledetto chiesa


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

dai Leao


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

dybala pure con la febbre... era uno zombie fino all'altro ieri maledetto.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ce ne fanno 4 stasera... Calabria in mediana speravo di non vederlo più un vita mi, è successo contro questi schifosi ladri maledetti


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2021)

chiesa ci sta devastando, e sta facendo una grande stagione. per chi non lo voleva al milan... evidentemente le partite della fiorentina non le guardavano


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge maluccio per ora, mi da l'impressione di uno che ha paura di sbagliare e come conseguenza sbaglia.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Come detto ampiamente in estate, Chiesa era ciò che serviva a noi sulla destra. Altro che il peso piuma Castellitto.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Levate Romagnoli dai


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ovviamente doveva capitare con questi. Che rabbia.



E' proprio questo che mi da un fastidio da morire, non la sconfitta che prima o poi sarebbe arrivata. Ma contro chiunque, CHIUNQUE. Ma contro questi qua no


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo senza centrocampo, perchè non abbiamo cambiato modo di giocare, sapendo delle assenze?


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

azzopiamo sto Chiesa


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> dybala pure con la febbre... era uno zombie fino all'altro ieri maledetto.



Dybala contro di noi si fa sempre possedere da Maradona (Rip.)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto vuole la Romagnola?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli contro Chiesa in velocita é un stupro in diretta.



Gas ha scritto:


> Hauge maluccio per ora, mi da l'impressione di uno che ha paura di sbagliare e come conseguenza sbaglia.



Concordo, é un impressione che da spesso. Bisogna ammettere che trovarsi a giocare una partita del genere contro la Juve per un ragazzo timido non é proprio una cosa semplice.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao sembra ispirato


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castiejo è proprio scarso comunque...non so regge in piedi per quanto è anoressico


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Molto bene Leao oggi, non fortunato.

Per ora restiamo in partita


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

e cominciamo con Yashin anche oggi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Niente non entra non è giornata dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque si vede che non sono invincibili.

Peccato non avere la formazione al completo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma noooooo, palle gol ne abbiamo avute. Casti e due volte Leao. Sfiga maledetta.



Ma cosa aspetti ad attaccare la porta Romagnoli?!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Destro e sinistro non gli fa differenza, tira sempre delle castagne Leao

Peccato sia un *******


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao è già arrivato al tiro molte volte comunque, forse è la prima partita da quando è al Milan che lo fa


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pure hauge dorme


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo che mi da un fastidio da morire, non la sconfitta che prima o poi sarebbe arrivata. Ma contro chiunque, CHIUNQUE. Ma contro questi qua no



Lascia stare io li odio come nessuno. Sono il male, altro che l'Indah.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque le nostre occasioni le stiamo creando.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

tra Dybala e Hauge quest'ultimo sembra quell con la febbre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque si vede che non sono invincibili.
> 
> Peccato non avere la formazione al completo...



Anche loro soffrono di Guardiolismo. Pirlo vuole un giropalla assurdamente rischiosa davanti alla propria area. Con Ibra, Rebic e un vero centrocampo oggi sarebbe tutt'altra partita.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

che liscio aveva fatto la sputacchina bonucci,peccato nessuno sul secondo palo


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque si vede che non sono invincibili.
> 
> Peccato non avere la formazione al completo...



Quando hai due esterni così e un terzino destro che si fa stuprare da frabotta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sarebbe importante non andare sul 2-0 prima della fine del primo tempo...


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque si vede che non sono invincibili.
> 
> Peccato non avere la formazione al completo...



Con Rebic, Ibra, Saele e Bennacer sarebbe stato uno stupro di gruppo ai loro danni


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ci siamo svegliati solo dopo aver preso il gol. Perchè mi chiedo


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

bene,demolite le ultime rimanenze di palle della sputacchina


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge diamine, poteva anche stopparla


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge mi sembra molto in difficoltà


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

La gioia piu grande del giorno. Bonucci.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

"Il quarto a centrocampo non serve, siamo coperti". Gioca Calabria.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Haige è un cesso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa fa finta di essersi fatto male??? Non ha nulla in quella zona

Bonucci homo di m


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ce ne fanno 4 stasera... Calabria in mediana speravo di non vederlo più un vita mi, è successo contro questi schifosi ladri maledetti



questo è il problema, spero che non sia un risultato largo perchè non lo meritiamo.
teniamo lo 0-1 il più possibile poi ce la giochiamo gli ultimi 10 minuti e vada come vada.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

il colpo nei maroni di bonucci vale un goal


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che Irrati non poteva impegnarsi meno per mettersi da parte.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

dai che la juve si sta chiudendo dietro


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> chiesa ci sta devastando, e sta facendo una grande stagione. per chi non lo voleva al milan... evidentemente le partite della fiorentina non le guardavano



grande stagione? su PES?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge nn ha capito quale partita stia giocando.....lo ha capito che e' Milan Juve?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge sta sbagliando un po ogni scelta. Tira, quando dovrebbe stoppare. Punta l'uomo, quando dovrebbe passarla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Queste ripartenze dal basso della Juve erano un invito a nozze per rebic, come il rigore guadagnato a Benevento


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hakan oggi deve meritarsi il rinnovo,passa tutto da lui avanti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che mozzarella


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fa bene Pioli a chiedere di più a Castillejo e Hauge. Si vedono poco in costruzione.

Finora ottimo Leao costante ed essenziale


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato che szezscoso una papera non la fa mai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ci siamo svegliati solo dopo aver preso il gol. Perchè mi chiedo



Beh! Non direi pressiamo alti dall’inizio abbiamo avuto subito occasione con Castillejo.

Solo che quando arrivano davanti sono pericolosi e ci hanno fatto male.

Per me stiamo giocando bene, ma le assenze davanti pesano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Kebab con mozzarella


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Li stiamo chiudendo, forza ragazzi!


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grande stagione? su PES?



5 gol e 7 assist, ti pare poco?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

era una buona azione,peccato.

molto bene però la reazione,stiamo trovando il tiro facilmente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

La balistica (cit.)


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Maledetto polacco


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

peccato...


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

ma ste mozzarelle dio santo


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Per come siamo messi, la prestazione è di buonissimo livello.
Togliete 4 titolari a questi ladri, poi vediamo.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

dybala neanche prova a far pressing su Kessie.
si spaventa solo a guardare le cosce


----------



## Konrad (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il paradosso di questa gara è che loro hanno segnato, preso un palo e hanno giocato meglio come individualità.
Ma alla fine le nostre 2/3 buone occasioni le abbiamo avute anche noi...e con un pò più di cattiveria...dietro ballano anche loro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Com’era Pistacchio?

“La Juve fa gioco, il Milan sta basso e fa contropiede....”


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ho perso il conto dei scatti in profondita di Theo. Ne avra gia fatto piu di 10.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Aaargh... Loro però in ciabatte proprio ci lasciano fare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per come siamo messi, la prestazione è di buonissimo livello.
> Togliete 4 titolari a questi ladri, poi vediamo.



Una grandissima prestazione, purtroppo non possiamo che mangiarci le mani, i piedi, tutto. Avremmo iniziato a farli ****** veramente addosso a tutti.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Concordo con ci dice che stiamo giocando bene, in termini di occasioni ne abbiamo avute più noi di loro.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Aaargh... Loro però in ciabatte proprio ci lasciano fare



ci stanno soffrendo,pensavano di gestire il vantaggio


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> 5 gol e 7 assist, ti pare poco?



fino ad 1 ora fa era a 3 gol. comunque non mi sembra una stagione che conferma le attese, nonostante da noi starebbe benissimo.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il Milan gioca per vincere, come semrpe bravi ragazzi.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Goollllllllllllllllllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Calabriaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Seeeeee


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Goooooooooooooooooooollll

Grandissimo gol di Calabria!*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Gennaio 2021)

hahahahahahahahah


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Leao e grande Calabria!!! Godo.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dai, Calabrione nostroooooooooo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

calabriahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Eurogol di Calabria!!!


Non puo intervenire il VAR, vero? Perche qui l'arbitro ha abuto una visuale nettissima.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che gol ragazzi


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora lo annulla per un fallo di mezz'ora prima


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io non ci credo


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grande davideeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Calabriaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non so come finirá, ma una cosa la dico adesso.

É una grande squadra!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

In difesa sono molli, per me possiamo veramente vincerla. Leao è in formissima oggi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora lo annullano occhio


----------



## kastoro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo leao


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

********,si sentivano le voci degli apolidi bianconeri che volevano il var


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Giocata grandiosa di Hauge


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora lo annulla per un fallo di mezz'ora prima



Sicuro, Sky prontissima, invece del gol fa vedere il fallo


----------



## ARKANA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godooooooooooooo anche se secondo me era fallo, però dopo il gol di Munari vale tutto quindi goooooodooooo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Incredibile Calabria!


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao ancora decisivo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dai Dai Dai, adesso stiamo giocando veramente bene, bisogna approfittarne!


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gollazo, che spettacolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sveglia! Che occasione per la Juve


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo ma temo per il rigore per compensare


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

che lucidità anche Leao. Dai che psicologicamente si mette bene ora su.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stanno già piangendo i gobbi, madonna santa come se la vivono male


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sicuro, Sky prontissima, invece del gol fa vedere il fallo



Quanto mi fanno schifo,quante volte le azioni a nostro favore le fanno vedere dopo 5 minuti...


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fino ad 1 ora fa era a 3 gol. comunque non mi sembra una stagione che conferma le attese, nonostante da noi starebbe benissimo.



4 reti con la juve + 1 con la fiorentina, tra l'altra contro l'inter. 7 assist, non contando 3 passaggi chiave che non rientrano tra gli assist solo perchè l'attaccante ha messo il pallone ion portra facendo più din tre tocchi.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

stanno ancora controllando ?ho sempre paura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo di più se era irregolare!


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Troppo lento Casti


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao danza sulla palla


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Inutile sottolineare l'ENNESIMA giocata decisiva di Leao.

Futuro pallone d'oro del Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gol regolarissimo non scherziamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque a vedere gli ultimi 20 minuti, è chiaro che si inizio partita non avevamo proprio schemi e giocavamo a caso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Per quanto godo devo ammettere: Non capisco come si possa non fischiara fallo di Calhanoglu su Rabiot. VAR o non VAR. Un arbitro in quella posizione per me li deve vedere sempre un contatto illegale.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ottimo primo tempo,meglio loro all'inizio poi dominio rossonero

ho detto che non bisogna darsi mai vinti,giocare sempre


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanti rimorsi essere partiti paurosi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Troppo lento Casti



Ultimamente sta giocando troppo alla Suso. Si ferma perdendo 20 tempi di gioco.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Come si fa a non dare il massimo supporto a questi ragazzi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> 4 reti con la juve + 1 con la fiorentina, tra l'altra contro l'inter. 7 assist, non contando 3 passaggi chiave che non rientrano tra gli assist solo perchè l'attaccante ha messo il pallone ion portra facendo più din tre tocchi.



Quando hai finito di farti le pippe su chiesa ti informo che non ce ne frega nulla dei numeri di sto pagliaccio.. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Benissimo anche se loro ovviamente ne hanno di più.
Facciamone un altro per rispetto della statistica dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inutile sottolineare l'ENNESIMA giocata decisiva di Leao.
> 
> Futuro pallone d'oro del Milan.



Deve maturare mentalmente, altrimenti rimarrà questo giocatore con grandi doti tecniche e atletiche con improvvisi lampi di genio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Inaspettatamente, gran bel Milan.

Per me adesso, se mettiamo Antonio Donnarumma all’ala ne dribbla 4 e la mette all’incrocio.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dai Ragazzi


----------



## singer (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il commentatore inglese dell'ESPN ha detto "that is what makes football football"


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Gennaio 2021)

Calabria nn puo' dire ste cose a meta' primo tempo *****


----------



## braungioxe (6 Gennaio 2021)

La juve gioca peggio del verona,se non ha quei 2 che fanno la giocata sono persi,meritiamo più oggi che con il Benevento


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso le cose potrebbero mettersi bene, noi siamo decisamente agguerriti e gente come Leao fa veramente la differenza contro qualunque squadra, a maggior ragione QUESTA juve


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non so se sono permesso le foto, ma [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] spero che in questo caso possiamo fare un'eccezione:


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io non so più cosa dire di questi ragazzi, veramente. Fino ad ora meglio noi di loro, pazzesco.

Comunque vada, questa partita rafforzerà le nostre convinzioni e la nostra fiducia.

Forza Milan


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissimo primo tempo di Calabria comunque, considerando la situazione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non dare il massimo supporto a questi ragazzi?



Eccezionali

Calabria da cesso abominevole ad eroe


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mettttttiiii fuori Hauge metttttiii fuori Hauge, stiamo giocando in 10 porca miseria


----------



## neversayconte (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ottimo primo tempo,meglio loro all'inizio poi dominio rossonero
> 
> ho detto che non bisogna darsi mai vinti,giocare sempre


L'importante è non uscire mai dalla partita e portare a casa quello che si riesce


----------



## Kaw (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non ho esultato al gol per paura del Var e perchè comunque sarà durissima.
Ma a questi ragazzi non dobbiamo dire più niente


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ultimamente sta giocando troppo alla Suso. Si ferma perdendo 20 tempi di gioco.



Vero. Nell'ultima azione ha fatto rientrare mezza rube


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque a vedere gli ultimi 20 minuti, è chiaro che si inizio partita non avevamo proprio schemi e giocavamo a caso



Si ma ragazzi ci rendiamo conto di che formazione stiamo schierando? E ci sono saltati due titolari a 8 ore dalla partita.. Poi si gioca contro la Juve mica col Crotone.. Ci sta essere partiti in confusione


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dobbiamo farne un altro. Loro sono vulnerabili, si è visto. Dai dai!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Per me era fallo netto di Calha, e la cosa mi fa godere.
Applausi ai ragazzi, comunque. Un po' di confusione all'inizio, poi siamo venuti fuori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

L’unica zavorra è, al solito, la romagnola.


----------



## Masanijey (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao dovrà riguardarsi questo primo tempo fino allo sfinimento. È questo che deve fare, sempre! Segnale più bello di questa partita finora


----------



## sion (6 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando hai finito di farti le pippe su chiesa ti informo che non ce ne frega nulla dei numeri di sto pagliaccio.. Forza ragazzi!



ma infatti,sono sempre pronti a esaltare gli aversari...potete dire quello che volete io un pagliaccio simile non lo scambaierei mai con salamella..puo' fare 15 gol e assist all anno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo primo tempo di Calabria comunque, considerando la situazione.



Veramente.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo primo tempo di Calabria comunque, considerando la situazione.



Inaspettatamente. Molto meglio di Krunic. Calabria prova pure la giocata in verticale


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non sono neanche riuscita a godermi il gol perché ero sicura che ce lo avrebbe annullato al var.

Cmq calma e gesso che è ancora lunghissima.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo facendo una gran partita, solo hauge un po' spaesato.
Bravo samu sta correndo un sacco e recuperando troppi palloni, bene chala molto lucido.
Leao....ragazzi ogni volta che tocca palla inventa qualcosa, questo è un giocatore P A Z Z E S C O
sembra Henry


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2021)

Forza ragazzi, avanti così. Dal 20' fino al pareggio abbiamo dominato, dobbiamo difenderci meglio perché ogni volta li facciamo palleggiare troppo finché non ci intortano


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo facendo quello che possiamo. Bisogna continuare così.
Loro dietro qualche errore di palleggio lo hanno fatto, dovevamo sfruttarlo meglio. 
Ma cosa vuoi chiedere di più a questi ragazzi di 20 anni con la squadra decimata?
Continuare così! Dai!

P.S. Leao il migliore, ottima prestazione fino ad ora


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque Leao... <3


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Leao dovrà riguardarsi questo primo tempo fino allo sfinimento. È questo che deve fare, sempre! Segnale più bello di questa partita finora



Sì quoto, l'ho sempre criticato sotto l'aspetto mentale ma questa volta proprio bene bene.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto è odioso Chiesa? A livello umano, per me è un abominio. Ciò detto, che possiamo volere di più da questi ragazzi? Sette assenze e meccanismi da reinventare, eppure una partita di alto livello. Unico non pervenuto: Romagnoli.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli sarebbe già da sostituire.
Calabria ha completato la trasformazione in Cafu. 

Il gol è deliziosamente irregolare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

ancora una volta pioli mi smentisce con calabria che sta giocando BENE!

e leao... questo è il leao che voglio vedere.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

se avessimo avuto Ibra anche solo per il secondo tempo,lui in mezzo e Leao a sinistra.
sarebbero stati affossati,come l'inter


----------



## kekkopot (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque Leao... <3



Se gioca con voglia è veramente tanta roba. Il problema è che non sempre gioca con voglia.

Ma perchè i giocatori dei ladri ha circondato l'arbitro?


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissimi i ragazzi, pareggio meritatissimo, nonostante i 200 replay di sky dopo il gol del presunto fallo (inesistente) di Calhanoglu su Rabiot.
Addirittura han fatto vedere 3 volte prima questi del replay del gol, tanto per capirci chi sono i clienti in maggioranza della piattaforma di Murdoch.
Maledetti.
Calabria migliore in campo con Leao, Davide stasera mi sta commuovendo, una partita stupenda in fase di proposizione, soffre ovviamente in fase difensiva perchè ha molte incertezze , ma te credo porello, c'hai di fronte ronaldo e dybala mica ciccio e sampetrino.
Leao mamma mia, una prova enorme di maturità fin'ora, devastante a dir poco.
Devastante.

Le due ali maluccio , Hauge non è pronto ancora per queste partite mentre Casti me lo sarei mangiato per quella ciabattata solo davanti al portiere.

Loro hanno un Chiesa infermabile, l'ho insultato per mesi però se è questa la piena maturazione del ragazzo porca miseria, tanta roba.
Dybala fa 11 mesi da cacchio poi contro di noi sistematicamente scherza il capitone, sempre sempre sempre sempre sempre sempre, una tassa fissa da pagare ormai da anni, non possiamo giocare con due centrali di cui uno non abbia il passo rapido per poter accorciare sui brevilinei, io spero con tutto il cuore che lo capiscano, Romagnoli puo' essere solo e soltanto la riserva di Kjaer a cui deve essere affiancato o Kalulu o uno similare.
I piccoletti ci fanno sempre venire i sorci verdi.

Dai ragazzi, il pari andrebbe pure bene, però le due difese sono piuttosto aperte e difficilmente finirà 1 a 1.
Per ora sono FIERO di questa squadra.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pareggio meritato. I ragazzi ci sono. Leao il migliore


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Più di così è difficile chiedere. Nonostante loro siano evidentemente più forti, tolti 10 minuti di blackout, abbiamo fatto meglio noi. Purtroppo ci sono un paio di elementi non all'altezza. Poi ci si stà mettendo anche Theo. Come avevo previsto, gli uomini chiave sono Calhanoglu e Leao. Da loro parte e passa tutto.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi Leao bene, mi da l'impressione che sentirsi addosso l'investitura del peso dell'attacco in una partita così importante l'abbia galvanizato.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma.ve lo immaginate se stasera ci fosse stato Ibra al centro con leao libero di allargarsi a sinistra?????


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

che scandalo il telecronista che insiste anche nell'intervallo a dire fosse da annullare

l'arbitro ha visto da vicino,cosa avrebbe dovuto dire al var ?
non c'è una cosa non vista,non puoi valutare la forza di una spallata al var


----------



## Miro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Per onestà intellettuale, se non avessero fischiato a noi quella spallata avrei fatto volare gli stracci. Ma sticassi, contro i ladri è lecito rubare.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Su Sky continuano a dire che era fallo di Chalanoglu. Maledetti.
Sicuro arriva il rigorino compensatorio per far festeggiare quel ******* di Ronaldo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora serve un'autentica battaglia all'arma bianca nel secondo tempo, sarà durissima.


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo Hauge come si alza il livello si dimostra inadeguato. Spiace, speriamo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sti telecronisti hanno il disco rotto? E basta con sta storia del fallo! Vergognosi.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto ci manca Rebic quanto ci manca, anche Hernandez senza di lui si trova in grosse difficoltà.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma.ve lo immaginate se stasera ci fosse stato Ibra al centro con leao libero di allargarsi a sinistra?????



Non ci si può più nascondere, per quanto ci si senta strani ad ammetterlo, con tutti i titolari da ambo le parti probabilmente li avremmo messi sotto.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

solo adesso ho visto lo scatto poderoso di Hernandez dalla difesa fino in porta per ricevere da Leao,però ha preferito (bene per noi) Calabria


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sul gol è al limite secondo me. Calhanoglu arriva e anticipa con una spallata, poi vabbè i due giocatori si allacciano.

A volte certi interventi si fischiano, altre no. Ci può stare, ma ci poteva stare anche l'annullamento


----------



## Konrad (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pareggio secondo me meritato alla luce delle occasioni avute. Leao, Calhanoglu e Kjaer sopra tutti. Poi bene Calabria nonostante il ruolo inedito, Kessie e Theo. Hauge è partito molto contratto, con il tempo si è pian piano ripreso ma da lui avrei sperato di vedere altro (certo non è facile con la Juve e in una squadra decisamente rimaneggiata, ma sono proprio queste le occasione che un giovane con delle qualità dovrebbe sfruttare). Proverei a insistere con il norvegese per una ventina di minuti ancora.

Romagnoli in marcatura 1 contro 1 dimostra sempre tutti i propri limiti. Dalot lo vedo molto timido...ma avere davanti CR7 non è semplice. In più quel Frabotta lì corre di bella e raddoppia sempre


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

be il gol è irregolare dai. occhio alla compensazione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ci si può più nascondere, per quanto ci si senta strani ad ammetterlo, con tutti i titolari da ambo le parti probabilmente li avremmo messi sotto.



Ma non c’è dubbio su questo. La formazione scesa in campo a Napoli contro la Juve al completo? Sarebbe stata una gangbang con bukkake.

Contro QUESTA Juve poi sarebbe finita 5-0. 3 o 4-0 senza problemi.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Su Sky continuano a dire che era fallo di Chalanoglu. Maledetti.
> Sicuro arriva il rigorino compensatorio per far festeggiare quel ******* di Ronaldo



Orsato sta affilando i coltelli


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora però arriverà la parte più difficile. Noi abbiamo corso tanto per fare pressing e loro hanno i cambi, noi no(il massimo è Diaz, Conti e Maldini...)


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Diamo un po di equilibrio spostiamo castelleyo a SX e mettiamo conti sulla destra....ci hanno preso a pallate.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora sarebbe bello sottometterli completamente nel secondo tempo per zittire le lamentele del nostro primo goal.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be il gol è irregolare dai. occhio alla compensazione.



Non sono sicurissimo...per me è spalla contro spalla.


----------



## Miro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Hauge come si alza il livello si dimostra inadeguato. Spiace, speriamo nel secondo tempo.



Sembra un pulcino bagnato. A me pare non riesca proprio ad adattarsi al tatticismo italiano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non sono sicurissimo...per me è spalla contro spalla.



Idem.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non sono sicurissimo...per me è spalla contro spalla.



me lo faccio andare bene contro sti schifosi. così imparano a simulare sempre.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quante volte ci hanno segnato gol irregolari? Facciamogliene altri due, voglio doppietta di Leao nel secondo tempo.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non sono sicurissimo...per me è spalla contro spalla.



Spalla contro spalla no. É un contrasto dopo si può anche fischiare fallo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castellì, ma vatte a pijà...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sembra un pulcino bagnato. A me pare non riesca proprio ad adattarsi al tatticismo italiano.



sembra mancare molto di personalità. però c'è poco da chiedere stasera. quel che viene è di più.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Casti dorme


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be il gol è irregolare dai. occhio alla compensazione.



Se l'avessimo subito noi un gol viziato da quel fallo staremo imprecando in aramaico.
Per me e fallo.
Tanto meglio contro quei gobbi!
Però mi mette paura la compensazione che arriverà. Certo al 101%


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quante volte ci hanno segnato gol irregolari? Facciamogliene altri due, voglio doppietta di Leao nel secondo tempo.



Io sogno la doppietta di Calabria e goal di Dalot


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle sto Gallinejo


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge stava per saltare chiunque lol


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma dalot


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Con Ibra e Bennacer a questo punto era già uno stupro anale al Maestro....


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

un po' più angolata e sarebbe stato goal di Dalot


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Hauge come si alza il livello si dimostra inadeguato. Spiace, speriamo nel secondo tempo.



Buon avvio in questo secondo tempo. Castillejo secondo me doveva tirare di prima invece di portarsi avanti il pallone con due tocchi.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questo è rigore per noi


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

che ha fischiato ???

bonucci lo teneva da dietro con le mani,era reciproco

l'azione doveva continuare !!!


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot impara a tirare di prima ...
... Prima di tornare a Manchester...


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Approfittiamo della Juve in palla momentaneamente e uccidiamoli


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

già si capisce tutto... bonucci cintura romagnoli... fallo in attacco. AH BEH


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao li scherza


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fanno ridere. Dobbiamo vincere per forza


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> già si capisce tutto... bonucci cintura romagnoli... fallo in attacco. AH BEH



Il monociglio si sarà fatto sentire


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Daje presideee


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

I ragazzi ce la mettono tutta grandi
Purtroppo appena si accende Ronaldo è finita


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Romangoli riesce a vincere un duello con Rotobala?


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che ha fischiato ???
> 
> bonucci lo teneva da dietro con le mani,era reciproco
> 
> l'azione doveva continuare !!!



Ecco, a noi avevano fischiato rigore contro per molto molto meno


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il monociglio si sarà fatto sentire



Paratici con l'auricolare avrà linea diretta con Orsato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma é Pioli che vuole che Romagnoli segue Dybala fino nella meta campo della Juve? Mi sembra un rischio esagerato.



Qualche Juventino che manda palesemente e visibilemente a quel paese l'arbitro....Niente, va bene cosi.


----------



## Konrad (6 Gennaio 2021)

Buonissimo inizio di ripresa


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

si sente Pioli che li guida su ogni azione,come telecomandati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo con un avvio del secondo tempo veramente brutto


----------



## kekkopot (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi ma ci sono stati cambi?


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fallo fischia?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Brutto errore di Calhanoglu su questo contropiede. Theo poteva fare male alla Juventus.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma ci sono stati cambi?



No


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo e Kjaer che saltano a vuoto male male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Partita in bilico, può finire davvero in ogni modo.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ramsey s'è pappato il gol. Bene. Era solo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Madonna santa, Castillejo cosa fai


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dybala nel dubbio si tuffa


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

è il secondo che fa chiesa,ancora non lo ammonisce ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questo é da giallo per Chiesa!



Castillejo orrendo. Sta sbagliando tutto


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravissimo Calabria


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma i gialli se li è scordati?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo a chiesa no eh


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

grande Pioli che sovrasta la voce di Pillo


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> è il secondo che fa chiesa,ancora non lo ammonisce ?



Preoccupati che possa premiarlo, scordati che lo ammonisca


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

attenzione ai cambi adesso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

stanno riprendendo terreno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo causa il giallo di Betancourt, grande accelerazione


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

guardate il castrato come urla verso l'arbitro,indegno sputacchina bonucci


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravissimo Kjaer a chiudere la linea di passaggio a Dybala che é costretto a passarla a Donnarumma


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sbaglio o Kessié è un pizzico sottotono rispetto al suo solito dominio?


----------



## kekkopot (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto odio sto Dybala maledetto


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Figurati


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ancora sto Chiesa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mannaggia


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

*******.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sempre sta melma deve segnare


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che cavolo!


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

giusto oggi questo fantoccio si sta esaltando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Maledetto Castillejo, maledetto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita, peccato.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo un disastro stasera


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

*******


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ciao core


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagna mai che mette una pezza,mai


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo Hernandez da mettere esterno d'attacco al posto di Castillejo.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Finita, peccato.



Sì, stavolta è finita.

Dovevamo tenere l'1-1


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

assurdo un tiro e un gol.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma perché resuscitiamo sempre i morti? Che maledizione è?


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente Chiesa diventa l'iradiddio a San Siro.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita dai

Anche Dollarumma eh


----------



## mark (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma ***** Theoooooooo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Romagnoli perché segue Dybala fino al centrocampo. Ma che senso ha?


----------



## Milancholy (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non c’è dubbio su questo. La formazione scesa in campo a Napoli contro la Juve al completo? Sarebbe stata una gangbang con bukkake.
> 
> Contro QUESTA Juve poi sarebbe finita 5-0. 3 o 4-0 senza problemi.



"Pornofilo" a tutto tondo! Girasse proprio male, le tue "contaminazioni" potrebbero quantomeno orientare il post-partita


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

che roba,aveva già comunicato il cambio...incredibile

toglie i due più ispirati,sempre geniale pirlo


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

finita. non la riprendiamo più.

non so come abbiamo segnato la prima, la seconda la vedo impossibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non l'ha contrastato nessuno, completamente libero di tirare


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dai che Pirlo ci ha fatto un bel regalo


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Altro che bravo Theo che vuole metterci il fisico con Chiesa oggi

Ovviamente Juventus che fa bene quando serve


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pirlo ci sta facendo un favore.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

doveva anche uscire sto *******.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2021)

eh ma è scarso chiesa, non lo vogliamo a milano... purtroppo anche tra noi ci sino delle teste d'uovo


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Chiesa era da contenere meglio, stasera.
Manco fosse Chissà chi...


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fa hauge


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso con forze fresche ci sbranano


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

dai facciamo due goal anche questa partita,bisogna provarci !


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

mi ricorda l'ultima volta che sono stato a San Siro. Chiesa *****


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Urge togliere Castillejo, sta sbagliando tutto. Sul azione del gol della Juve il pallone lo abbiamo perso perche lui non si é fatto trovare pronto e al posto giusto per l'assist di Leao, o almeno cosi sembrava.

Purtroppo Maldini e Diaz non sono proprio il massimo come jolly.



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli perché segue Dybala fino al centrocampo. Ma che senso ha?



É una cosa inspiegabile, visto che ci mette un eternita a rientrare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo imbarazzante oggi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non l'ha contrastato nessuno, completamente libero di tirare



Beh, dai... non propri, é stato bravo lui, purtroppo, sono le sue qualitá


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

grande rimonta di Kessie in copertura


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fa il capitone?non stringe su kulu


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sto Chiesa era da contenere meglio, stasera.
> Manco fosse Chissà chi...



Si sente la mancanza di Rebic. Hauge non da nemmeno lontanamente il sostegno a da Theo che da Rebic. Poi Romagnoli accanto a Theo e come non ci fosse... Nel 1-1 é dura purtroppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna cambiare qualcosa, la Juve ora corre forte


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fortuna che sto Kulocoso è un cesso e corre coi pesi in tasca


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finita dai
> 
> Anche Dollarumma eh



non dirmi che ha fatto l'ennesimo regalo ai suoi amici perchè non potrei sopportarlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo di non aver esaurito i miracoli...anche un pari andrebbe bene se guardiamo come ci è toccato scendere in campo..


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia non teniamo più una palla, ci stanno facendo a fette


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo è inutile, combina solo un gran casino, muovendosi solo dove ci sta la palla, non riesce a fare un movimento giusto senza palla. Via possibilmente a gennaio.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Vediamo sto Diaz se da un senso al prestito


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dura dura ora


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Castellitto può uscire per un Diaz?
Tanto persa per persa


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castilcoso inutile meno male che non c'era nell'azione del gol


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

che fischia questo scemo ?
è stato quella della juve a spingere il compagno !!!


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Castillejo è inutile, combina solo un gran casino, muovendosi solo dove ci sta la palla, non riesce a fare un movimento giusto senza palla. Via possibilmente a gennaio.



Non salta mai l'uomo, torna indietro e la passa indietro


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il vantaggio si era concretizzato testa di fango


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa fa Irrati?! ha deciso di fischiare solo per un parte in questo ultimi 30 minuti?!


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno mollato mi sa...


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Diaz è un mezzo giocatore, vale poco più di Castilcoso.
Spero mi faccia ricredere stasera.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non dirmi che ha fatto l'ennesimo regalo ai suoi amici perchè non potrei sopportarlo.



Imparabile


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque si sapeva che avremmo perso contro questi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Castillejo è inutile, combina solo un gran casino, muovendosi solo dove ci sta la palla, non riesce a fare un movimento giusto senza palla. Via possibilmente a gennaio.



é osceno oggi. Ogni volta che riceve palla si ferma, dribbla da fermo per poi tirare un cross basso nel verso la difesa.
Per me oggi peggio di Hauge


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hanno mollato mi sa...



Comunque sono i soliti che ci fanno perdere.
Romagna, Casti casti


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Gennaio 2021)

iniziamo ad essere stanchi dopo primo tempo pressing e loro a riposarsi


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Metterei Kalulu dietro a dx e avanzerei Dalot, tirando fuori Castillejo.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bentacur da buttare fuori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non salta mai l'uomo, torna indietro e la passa indietro


Fosse solo quello il problema. Quando passano la palla non indirizzata a lui va a rubarla al compagno. Ha rotto le scatole, non è Maradona, stesse al suo posto.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

hey è rosso su Castillejo !!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Betancourt era ammonitoooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fischia continuamente solo per loro, è partito con la missione di farci stizzire


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non lo ha ammonito sto macellaio aahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Da espellere Bentacourt senza discussione


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come si faaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

L'espulsione di BeNtancur??????????


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma stai scherzando ??????

Rialzati ???


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dai su era giallo questooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sul DAZN tedesco i telecronisti sono letteralmente scandalizzati. Parlano di un errore gravissimo e evidente di Irrati.


VERGOGNA!


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

eccolo li il regalone, bentancur da rosso e non viene tirato fuori.
maledetti ladri


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco la ladrata. È un classico. Maledetti


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo giallo no eh?
Poi devo leggere dell'Inter.
Ma come non la vedete la mafia?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

e passalaaaa Theo


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco la ladrata. Ovvio.

Espulsione netta per doppia ammonizione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo qua la doveva passare diamine


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che è sta roba? Ovviamente i telecronisti niente, vergognosi e schifosi.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sti telecronisti quanto fanno schifo?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque sono i soliti che ci fanno perdere.
> Romagna, Casti casti



Purtroppo siamo arrivati a questa partita troppo male. Sette assenze sono troppe. Da loro togli Morata hanno Dybala...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma vergognati Irrati!


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Passala, Theo, passala


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ammonisce qua e non prima ahahah


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Gennaio 2021)

quanto mi fanno schifo questi ladri. chiaramente durante l'intervallo sono andati negli spogliatoi come faceva moggi


----------



## kekkopot (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque l'arbitro non ci sta capendo niente


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora logicamente toglie Betancourt, bah


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

questa è la differenza,loro possono fare tanti cambi e noi no


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Oh mai una volta che non ricevono un regalo mai...poi mi fate la morale che siamo piangina


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora ovviamente toglie Bentancur. VERGOGNA!


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma altro che il covid, a questi ben di peggio gli deve succedere? Dovevano stare in dieci.
Maledetta l'AIA, che peste li colga.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

grande azione determinata di Diaz


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

ovviamente ora subito sostituito perchè altrimenti un altro regalo irrati oggi non glielo fa


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma passala prima per Dio!


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rigoreeeee


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bentancur salvato. Fate schifo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se vabbè Leao, evitiamo sti tuffi ridicoli


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

3-1 finita


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

come diavolo si fa fregare uno contro uno

vergognati romagnoli


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Niente, finita


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dovevamo essere in superiorità numerica


----------



## kastoro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia Romagnali


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque l'arbitro non ci sta capendo niente



L'arbitro sta capendo benissimo, fidati.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Diamine!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso c'è pericolo imbarcata


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli solita tassa quando lo puntano.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Basta, chiudo. Furto made in AIA. Maledetti schifosissimi luridi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli terribile su kulusevski


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagna sempre a farfalle


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli un birillo


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Prepariamoci ad una settimana di celebrazioni del Maestroh.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che fantasma Romagnoli


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

eccola li... possiamo evitare di vedere anche gli ultimi minuti.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli vuole l'aumento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Vattene ROmagnoli. VATTENE! Sei un maledetto cesso. Sempre tu, SEMPRE LUI


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sprecato tanto davanti, rimbambiti dietro. Proprio contro i maiali

Vabbè se si deve sbagliare e perdere meglio questa che altre


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sto ***.zo di McKennie


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2021)

ma


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita, ma dovevano essere in 10.
Complimenti anche a sky che ha fatto vedere solo 1 replay di quel fallo di Bentancur.
Contro qualsiasi altra squadra lo avrebbe ammonito ed espulso.

Ma perchè contro di loro dobbiamo sempre pagare una tassa del genere, ******** maledetti schifosi pezzenti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo che ora non entriamo in depressione totale ed iniziamo a fare schifo nelle prossima partite.


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Gennaio 2021)

ladri schifosi


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Noi certi cambi non li abbiamo.
Però facciamoli morire fino alla fine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque non vincono MAI in modo pulito.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

La ladrata l'hanno fatta anche questa volta. Evitiamo l'imbarcata adesso per piacere


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Finita, ma dovevano essere in 10.
> Complimenti anche a sky che ha fatto vedere solo 1 replay di quel fallo di Bentancur.
> Contro qualsiasi altra squadra lo avrebbe ammonito ed espulso.
> 
> Ma perchè contro di loro dobbiamo sempre pagare una tassa del genere, ******** maledetti schifosi pezzenti



Perchè loro SONO IL SISTEMA.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sa che è finita.

Romagnoli vergognoso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Romagnoli a cosa serve?


----------



## R41D3N (6 Gennaio 2021)

Romagnoli.da terza categoriA


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Basta Romagnoli vi prego, che sia l'ultima stagione questa, indecente inguardabile impossibile che si continui con uno che non è capace di fare 1vs1 contro NESSUNO.
Ma come si fa a difendere questo cesso clamoroso.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ci manca solo Theo infortunato ora


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ormai é andata, bravi lo stesso.

Diamo riposo a qualcuno


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rotto anche Theo e butto giu il televisore dalla finestra


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

come è stato allontanto Sugo devono avere il coraggio di panchinare il capitone


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita. Anche quest'anno tocca vedere i soliti musi godere e Atalanta e Rometta in Champions. Peccato, sarebbe bastato intervenire un minimo sul mercato.
Comunque il fallo di Calhanoglu sul gol secondo me c'era, ma è un errore che ci può stare. Di errori come la mancata ammonizione di Bentancur ne ho visti pochi, e non riesco a dare nessuna spiegazione razionale a una roba simile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La ladrata l'hanno fatta anche questa volta. Evitiamo l'imbarcata adesso per piacere



É veramente incredibile come OGNI anno quando si gioca contro la Juventus ci siano decisione arbitrali ben oltre il limite del ridicolo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo che ora non entriamo in depressione totale ed iniziamo a fare schifo nelle prossima partite.


Eravamo con assenza pesanti, bisogna recuperare qualcuno. Considera eravamo senza le due ali titolari, senza centravanti titolare, abbiamo perso entrambi i cervelli del centrocampo. Oggi era dura... perdere contro sti maiali da fastidio, ma siamo sempre primi e non facciamo psicodrammi.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (6 Gennaio 2021)

e se romagnoli giocasse male apposta finche' non gli danno l'aumento....

scusate la trollata.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Attacco social sui profili del Milan. Devono capire che quel cesso di Romagnoli deve andare via domani stesso.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

che significano questi cambi ora ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Cerchiamo di restare in campo però. Non prendiamo altri gol


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io ero tra quelli che non avrebbe voluto Chiesa quest'estate ma a destra dove pure ci servirebbe qualcuno, avrebbe fatto molto comodo

E poi è bravissimo a tuffarsi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Basta Romagnoli vi prego, che sia l'ultima stagione questa, indecente inguardabile impossibile che si continui con uno che non è capace di fare 1vs1 contro NESSUNO.
> Ma come si fa a difendere questo cesso clamoroso.


Romagnoli è giocatore che deve fare la riserva. Non è all’altezza.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Finita. Anche quest'anno tocca vedere i soliti musi godere e Atalanta e Rometta in Champions. Peccato, sarebbe bastato intervenire un minimo sul mercato.
> Comunque il fallo di Calhanoglu sul gol secondo me c'era, ma è un errore che ci può stare. Di errori come la mancata ammonizione di Bentancur ne ho visti pochi, e non riesco a dare nessuna spiegazione razionale a una roba simile.



La spiegazione è che dovevano compensare il fallo di chala. Non si può finire una partita in credito contro il sistema


----------



## Milancholy (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ecco la ladrata. Ovvio.
> 
> Espulsione netta per doppia ammonizione.



Una vile porcata preordinata. Solare, determinante ed assolutamente intollerabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Cambi da test amichevole ma è giusto così dai


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto li odio... spero vinca lo scudetto l'Inter. 
L'odio per la Juventus è inarrivabile.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che significano questi cambi ora ?



Che tanto vale fare giocare anche chi gioca meno. Ormai è andata.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto è inutile diaz


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Di errori come la mancata ammonizione di Bentancur ne ho visti pochi, e non riesco a dare nessuna spiegazione razionale a una roba simile.



solo perchè non accerchiamo l'arbitro come loro


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La spiegazione è che dovevano compensare il fallo di chala. Non si può finire una partita in credito contro il sistema



Palese. Nel secondo tempo ha arbitrato a senso unico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io ero tra quelli che non avrebbe voluto Chiesa quest'estate ma a destra dove pure ci servirebbe qualcuno, avrebbe fatto molto comodo
> 
> E poi è bravissimo a tuffarsi


Ci sono altri profili, Chiesa non è l’unico. Prendi Wamangituka dello Stoccarda e avrebbe fatto a pezzi la retroguardia bianconera.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Era un gran tiro peccato centrale


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Finita. Anche quest'anno tocca vedere i soliti musi godere e Atalanta e Rometta in Champions. Peccato, sarebbe bastato intervenire un minimo sul mercato.
> Comunque il fallo di Calhanoglu sul gol secondo me c'era, ma è un errore che ci può stare. Di errori come la mancata ammonizione di Bentancur ne ho visti pochi, e non riesco a dare nessuna spiegazione razionale a una roba simile.



non ci sono altre spiegazioni se non che coloro che chiedono favori ai ministri sono andati, come faceva moggi, negli spogliatoi a redarguire l'arbitro e a dirgli di fare il bravo. ladri schifosi vergognatevi. maledetti


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quanto li odio... spero vinca lo scudetto l'Inter.
> L'odio per la Juventus è inarrivabile.



Meglio 10 dell'inter che uno di questi qui, sempre detto.


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Niente anche Pioli accetta la sconfitta con sti cambi da amichevole estiva.
Cmq non posso capire come non si possa ammonire una scivolata in ritardo , incredbile, noi avremo fatto un gol con un mezzo falletto ma loro la ladrata ce la devono sempre sempre sempre sempre buttare.
Romagnoli causa tremenda di tutti i gol , questo è un disastro incredivile, anche sul secondo gol era andato a prendere Dybala nella loro meta campo finendo inevitabilmente saltato ed in ritardo nella conseguenza dell'azione.
Nel gol di Mckennie si fa saltare come un sacco di patate da Kulusevky, nel primo gol marca a 1 metro Dybala fermo.
Disastroso ma domani nelle pagelle sarà 5.5


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castilla deve andare in panca e basta


----------



## chicagousait (6 Gennaio 2021)

Partita finita. Almeno quelli che tifano la squadra sbagliata di Milano, non ne hanno approfittato


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

stiamo prendendo tre goal in una partita dove CR7 non è esistito

lui e morata erano i bomber


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Castilla deve andare in panca e basta



Per fare giocare Maldini figlio?serve un esterno ed un vice Ibra oltre al cc


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Beh 2 gol di Romagnoli.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> solo perchè non accerchiamo l'arbitro come loro



Non abbiamo la minima malizia. Poi contro di loro non sarebbe servita comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sconfitta annunciata. Ci sta.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Partita finita. Almeno quelli che tifano la squadra sbagliata di Milano, non ne hanno approfittato



L'unica cosa buona della giornata è stata quella...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo troppi giocatori che si nascondono. D'altronde: Sono le nostre riserve per un motivo.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque per me non hanno rubato nulla, sono più forti e hanno vinto meritatamente. 
Al netto delle assenze, nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai tirato in porta.


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Cmq ogni volta che attaccavano in velocità ci facevano a fettine, le voragini proprio, non si puo' difendere con Romagnoli che è un sacco di patate fermo, la differenza con Deligt è imbarazzante.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

bravo romagnoli,è la seconda volta che ti fai fregare da bonucci cinturandoti
eppure lo conosci


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Gennaio 2021)

io sono sempre stato uno di quelli che preferiva uno scudetto di ste melme di torino anziché le altre melme, ma quasi quasi comincio a cambiare idea. non li sopporto più sti ladri, devono schiantare


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

apposto, rotto pure Chala.


----------



## kastoro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tolto Romagna tutti bravi comunque,era oggettivamente impossibile


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Cosa vuoi fare quando hai a disposizione cambi da amichevole estiva?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo la minima malizia. Poi contro di loro non sarebbe servita comunque.



infatti ora Diaz ha subito fallo in area ma è schizzato in piedi,fosse rimasto a terra probabile rigore


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque per me non hanno rubato nulla, sono più forti e hanno vinto meritatamente.
> Al netto delle assenze, nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai tirato in porta.



Con i titolari era altra musica. Abbiano giocato con un terzino a centrocampo.


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2021)

Per la squadra che abbiamo in campo sono molto soddisfatto. 
Lato positivo: distacco invariato dalla seconda e dalla quinta


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque questi hanno 3 squadre e noi stiamo ancora a pensare che un altro centravanti può rompere gli equilibri...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Leao ha staccato la spina.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Kalulu l'avrei messo dentro dall'inizio magari pure in mezzo alla Desailly


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sto asino si è fatto ammonire senza avergli spaccato le gambe


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Theo oggi peggior partita da quando è al Milan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Vai, Romagnoli, fatti espellre cosi magari possiamo fare un partita senza soffrire la tua presenza.


Anche Theo oggi con una della sue prestazione peggiori in questa stagione putroppo. Chiesa é un cliente bruttissimo, sopratutto se non hai Rebic che ti da una mano e al tuo fianco in difesa hai il capitone.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

siamo sicuri che Kalulu dovesse stare in panca ?
il ragazzo sembrava in formissima.
dicono fosse terzino destro naturale


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> io sono sempre stato uno di quelli che preferiva uno scudetto di ste melme di torino anziché le altre melme, ma quasi quasi comincio a cambiare idea. non li sopporto più sti ladri, devono schiantare



Da decenni stuprano in tutti i modi il calcio italiano, e noi ne abbiamo sempre fatto le spese. In Italia 40 scudetti, in Europa 2 coppette. Poi con quell'ingrato in panchina, nedved in dirigenza e i loro tifosi che hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi degli arbitri, come si fa a non augurare loro il peggio?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma passala per Dio


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se non iniziamo a recuperare i pezzi sarà dura restare al vertice e con la classifica corta si fa presto a venire risucchiati.. Stasera me ne frego, xke oggettivamente avevamo fuori troppi giocatori.. Ma siamo contati e le prossime gare sono fondamentali


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma vai a ca***e maldini ( mai avrei pensato di dirlo lol )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io non ho niente da dire, è stato fatto il possibile.

Romagnoli a parte, per cui riserverei un bel viaggio di sola andata su Orione.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che veneziano sto Maldini. Era quasi un gol fatto


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per la squadra che abbiamo in campo sono molto soddisfatto.
> Lato positivo: distacco invariato dalla seconda e dalla quinta



Esatto, vediamo la positività, poi in 10 vs 11 casomai non si prendevano gli altri 2 gol.
I nostri ragazzi hanno dato veramente tutto , nulla da dire, semplicemente non sono ancora di questo livello.
E' troppo fisica la juve , troppo esplosiva in tutti i suoi elementi, andrebbe affrtontata chiudendosi e contropiede, noi abbiamo voluto fare la grande squadra perchè è nel dna dei ragazzi, ma oggi c'era da difendere n'attimo piu' bassi e stretti.
Obbiettivamente quanto ripartivano ci facevano sempre a fette con praterie immense.

Ora clamoroso Maldini che non serve Brahim solo, Daniel è LEGGERMENTE egoista, me ne sono accorto altre volte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Maldini é scemo?! Diaz liberissimo per un ora!


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ci manca solo il figlio di Maldini che vuole entrare in porta con il pallone.
ma passala alla tua sinistra dai che stava libero e si facevano anche oggi due goal


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Doveva darla a Diaz peccato


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Maldini doveva passarla dai... che cavolo


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma tira subito Diaz mamma mia


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

RIGORE NETTO.
"Ma è caduto troppo facile".

NO basta


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

di nuovo !!!

Diaz non è capace di conquistare i rigori 

non ho parole

sono due volte che non prende rigore con queste pseudocadute !


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Era rigore!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore netto..... ingrato... vabbé


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Assurdo. Era rigore questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fallo di Rabiot era rigore


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Anche rigore non dato. 

La juve rischia l'espulsione, rischia il rigore. Ma non danno mai niente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

DAZN Tedesco: Rigore chiaro per il Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bah per me Kalulu dovrebbe essere titolarissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Nelle ultime azioni tra Maldini e Diaz tutta gente che voleva entrare in porta con la palla bah


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

va be la tassa è andata. si sapeva.


----------



## Walker (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Che veneziano sto Maldini. Era quasi un gol fatto


Cosa vuol dire "veneziano"?


----------



## Miro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Theo oggi peggior partita da quando è al Milan



Purtroppo si. Ci sta eh, le sue ultime prestazioni negative risalgono a settembre. Ma se Chiesa di fatto gioca con un solo piede non puoi marcarlo così.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Maldini acerbissimo, perde tutti i momenti chiave.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

via coi titoloni


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire "veneziano"?



Che non passa mai la palla


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> DAZN Tedesco: Rigore chiaro per il Milan.



Anche su espn argentino


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire "veneziano"?



Che si specchia col pallone, poco concreto. Si perde in ghirigori.
Vedi alla voce Bonaventura, Jack.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah per me Kalulu dovrebbe essere titolarissimo.



al posto di?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ha fatto garbage time troppo presto Pioli. 10 minuti e 5 di recupero era un quarto d'ora.
bisognava giocare,se trovi un goal poi succede il caos fino alla fine


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il solito scandalo. Rigore non assegnato, espulsione ignorata. Sempre con loro. SEMPRE.




Pit96 ha scritto:


> Anche rigore non dato.
> 
> La juve rischia l'espulsione, rischia il rigore. Ma non danno mai niente



Evidentemente al intervallo la Juve si é fatta 'sentire' e Irrati non aveva voglia di finire in Serie C


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Maldini jr mi è piaciuto finalmente. Prestazione di personalità, unica pecca il non aver passato a Brahim Diaz prima ma vista la giovane età, ci stanno errori del genere.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ronaldo non ha fatto una mazza per tutta la partita. I problemi purtroppo li abbiamo avuti dall'altra parte


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> via coi titoloni



Prime pagine della cazzetta per la celebrazione del grande MAESTROH occupate per il prossimo mese


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque risultato un pò bugiardo. Non siamo stati così dominati, considerate le tante assenze.


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato, complimenti ai ragazzi per la prestazione (tranne Romagnoli disastroso su tutta la linea), ma Mafia international ci leva la possibilità di una partita onesta


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravi tutti.
Con le assenze ed i noti limiti abbiamo dato tutto.
Se penso al rigore di Kalulu con la Lazio e questo su Diaz... Boh!
Sarò spietato, ma quando Rebic era fuori a lungo per il gomito, gli avrei fatto prendere il Covid.
Troppe assenze


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah per me Kalulu dovrebbe essere titolarissimo.



Si! Meglio investire su di lui che continuare con quel scempio di Romagnoli


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Un vero peccato, avevo messo la bocca sul pareggio.

Da rivederla con la Juve in 10, comunque ho visto tanto orgoglio e considerando l’Inter che ha perso che calendario ha ora non sono troppo amareggiato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> "Pornofilo" a tutto tondo! Girasse proprio male, le tue "contaminazioni" potrebbero quantomeno orientare il post-partita


Ahahahahahhah


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo deve andare via. È un danno ormai, un fastidio lì davanti.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita, risultato bugiardo.
Migliore in campo Chiesa per i 2 gol e il portiere della Juventus. Oltre ad Irrati, sempre per la Juventus.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravi tutti.
Con le assenze ed i noti limiti abbiamo dato tutto.
Se penso al rigore di Kalulu con la Lazio e questo su Diaz... Boh!
Sarò spietato, ma quando Rebic era fuori a lungo per il gomito, gli avrei fatto prendere il Covid.
Troppe assenze


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato non averli affrontati in condizioni normali di formazione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sconfitta non troppo netta comunque, abbiamo giocato molto meglio per previsto senza centrocampo e attacco.


----------



## Wetter (6 Gennaio 2021)

90 minuti di applausi a tutti tranne che a Romagnoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo non ha fatto una mazza per tutta la partita. I problemi purtroppo li abbiamo avuti dall'altra parte



è una novità?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Prima o poi doveva succedere, peccato sia accaduto contro questi figli della m. e senza metà squadra.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sconfitta indolore, abbiamo dato tutto, ora domenica dobbiamo tornare a vincere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non si può dire nulla ai ragazzi, era quasi impensabile non perdere con questa squadra decimata.
Ora speriamo solo di non perdere la testa e di recuperare un po' di gente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo al ritorno di avere tutti a disposizione, e ci riprendiamo comodamente i tre punti.


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> 90 minuti di applausi a tutti tranne che a Romagnoli.



E leao


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Castillejo deve andare via. È un danno ormai, un fastidio lì davanti.



Secondo me ha fatto una partita eccellente. Ha corso per 10 ed è stato anche lucido


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grazie comunque ai ragazzi.
Speriamo di recuperare qualcuno (cit. Di ogni fine partita)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Per quanto riguarda la partita parliamoci chiaro: era davvero difficile fare qualcosa di più, eravamo praticamente senza centrocampo e senza attacco, tranne Leao (che comunque è il vice Ibra).

Francamente se la formazione scesa in campo stasera giocasse tutte e 38 le partite vedrei difficile anche l’ottavo posto, quindi ci sta. Non possiamo certo lamentarci dei ragazzi (a parte della solita sciagura con la 13).

L’importante era rimanere sopra l’Inda, e qui dobbiamo ringraziare la Samp.

Ora abbiamo due turni con Torino e Cagliari mentre l’Inda affronterà Roma e Gobbi, quindi si potrà allungare.

Fondamentale che rientrino Bennacer e Ibra.


----------



## kastoro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Torna qualcuno sabato? Tonali e basta?


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Girano. Ma la prestazione considerando tutto è stata tosta e gagliarda.

Le merce hanno forse meritato nel complesso, ma il risultato è bugiardo.

Ora però bisogna ripartire subito e non buttarsi giù. Siamo ancora primi in classifica ragazzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sconfitta indolore, abbiamo dato tutto, ora domenica dobbiamo tornare a vincere.



Magari domenica 
Giochiamo già sabato


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> E leao



Sei ubriaco??????


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo giocato alla pari se non meglio di loro, con metà squadra titolare fuori. 

Con un po' più di fortuna e un sostegno dal mercato, questa stagione può regalarci tante gioie.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (6 Gennaio 2021)

Risultato bugiardo, le assenze si sono fatte sentire. Con Isma e Ibra le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. 

Ci vediamo al ritorno brutti gobbi.


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sabato arriva Giampollo, speriamo non faccia scherzi, lì speriamo di recuperare qualcosa, non so cosa a dire il vero, Rebic no, Ibra no, speriamo Sale e Bennacer a sto punto, se non altro rientra Tonali.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non possiamo concedere 4 titolari contro di loro, già sarebbe stato difficile con la squadra al completo. Purtroppo la differenza tra Castillejo/Saelemekers e Chiesa/Kulusewski è enorme, l'esterno destro è un upgrade assolutamente necessario. 
Su Romagnoli nemmeno parlo, una sedia sarebbe più difficile da saltare.


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sei ubriaco??????



Leao ha giocato bene i primi 20 minuti, poi tutte palle perse.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

a mio parere sotto tono tutta la linea difensiva, forse dalot il migliore dei 4. Migliori in campo Calabria Calha e Leao


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti ai ragazzi, in particolare a Leao che è si è sbattuto finalmente.
Io tengo particolarmente all'espugnazione del cesso stadium, spero i ragazzi ricordino bene questa partita al ritorno


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera abbiamo perso contro chiesa.


----------



## Kaw (6 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo era nell'aria, ma non possiamo permetterci di dargli 6 titolari.
E' necessario intervenire sul mercato anche per evitare che poi i titolari si sfianchino.
Dispiace non aver affrontato la partita con la formazione tipo, assurdo dover giocare con questa formazione.
Ma quando li recuperiamo dannazione?


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire "veneziano"?



Che non passa la palla. C'era un'autostrada per Diaz e invece tenta un dribbling contro due della juve


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non possiamo concedere 4 titolari contro di loro, già sarebbe stato difficile con la squadra al completo. Purtroppo la differenza tra Castillejo/Saelemekers e Chiesa/Kulusewski è enorme, l'esterno destro è un upgrade assolutamente necessario.
> Su Romagnoli nemmeno parlo, una sedia sarebbe più difficile da saltare.


Bisognerebbe fare uno sforzo per portare subito Thauvin


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non potevamo chiedere di più a questi ragazzi in queste condizioni, hanno giocato abbastanza bene e non meritavano un risultato così severo. Va bene così, avanti e pedalare, in attesa di recuperare gli infortunati e i positivi.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bravi tutti, migliore in campo, as usual, Irrati.
Nel secondo tempo sbaglia tutto a nostro sfavore, con la pazzesca mancata espulsione del gobbo.

Considerazioni sulle gerarchie:
Kalulu > Romagnoli
Conti > Dalot 

Considerazioni tattiche:
senza Rebic davanti Theo perde il 50% del suo valore ed è abbastanza ovvio;
Leao non ha '90 minuti nella testa per fare quel ruolo (ma niente vice-Ibra ovviamente sul mercato).

Un avviso ai naviganti: senza interventi sul mercato, considerati i 7 assenti di media... si crolla!
Anche se la squadra deve essere solo applaudita per quanto fatto, testa al doppio impegno col Torino...

PS: io non vedo l'ora che l'Inter asfalti la Juve il 17 gennaio, buttandola sulla garra.


----------



## Love (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sono troppe partite che stiamo giocando senza giocatori fondamentali per noi...e alla lunga la paghi...oggi poi eravamamo senza il terzino dx titolare il cc titolare gli esterni d'attacco titolari e Ibrahimovic...la partita non l'abbiamo giocata male ma loro hanno fatto 3 bei gol...nulla da dire...rimarrà il dispiacere di aver giocato cosi mutilati perchè la juve era alla nostra portata ampiamente.
Il nostro obiettivo deve essere entrare in champions e su quello ci dobbiamo concentrare,senza perderci d'animo e sperando di recuperare da qui a breve i giocatori importanti che ci mancano.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Solo un grande applauso ai ragazzi. Da questa partita esco con una convinzione, il milan ci sarà fino alla fine


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2021)

che rabbia.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Solo un grande applauso ai ragazzi. Da questa partita esco con una convinzione, il milan ci sarà fino alla fine.


----------



## mark (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grande applauso ai ragazzi, solo vergogna per l'arbitraggio.. Che schifo, mi vergogno ancora una volta di essere italiano.. Palese malafede nel rosso non dato, ma palese proprio


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mi rompe la palle pensare che domani incenseranno quel maledetto di Pirlo evitando accuratamente di dire che ci mancava mezza squadra, che il risultato è troppo largo e che l’arbitro ci ha messo del suo.

Ora testa bassa e riprendere il viaggio. C’è ancora Inter Juve e Inter Roma non abbattiamoci. Un intoppo, nelle condizioni in cui eravamo, può starci.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna avere il coraggio di sfanculare Romagnoli, semplicemente inadeguato a certi livelli. Una sciagura, lento come un bradipo, inutile in marcatura, gli va via chiunque sbagliando puntualmente tutti gli interventi. Oggi ci è costato i tre punti facendo fare un figurone a Chiesa. Kulusevski gli fa prendere 7 aspirine sul terzo gol. Un vero disastro!


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

L'unico rammarico è non essercela potuta giocare con una formazione dignitosa. Ma posso solo applaudire l'impegno fino al 95'.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque la Juve non è nemmeno parente della Juve degli ultimi anni. Oggi ha vinto, nemmeno cosi agevolmente, contro un Milan con fuori metà squadra praticamente. 

Dal canto nostro, l'obiettivo per la prossima stagione è assolutamente allungare la qualità della rosa, perchè non ci si può appellare alla sfortuna, semplicemente dobbiamo arrivare ad avere almeno 20 calciatori dello stesso livello.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

bonucci:

"siamo stati bravi a condurre dall'inizio alla fine"


solito verme che millanta lo stesso mantra: la fame juve
disse lo stesso a parma e hanno preso schiaffi da prandelli


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Si poteva e si doveva vincere. Ma la sconfitta è meritata


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

L'abbiamo persa dalla parte di Romagnoli e Theo purtroppo. 

Questa l'hanno vinta anche col mercato estivo. Chiesa 60 milioni, Kulusevski 30/40 milioni. Noi al momento possiamo ambire a prendere Hauge a 5 e Diaz in prestito per coltivare giovani talenti ancora non esplosi. 
Bravi (quasi) tutti, non potevamo fare molto di più oggi con tutte le assenze. 
Ora pensare alla prossima, bisogna ripartire subito.


----------



## Wetter (6 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Mi rompe la palle pensare che domani incenseranno quel maledetto di Pirlo evitando accuratamente di dire che ci mancava mezza squadra, che il risultato è troppo largo e che l’arbitro ci ha messo del suo*.
> 
> Ora testa bassa e riprendere il viaggio. C’è ancora Inter Juve e Inter Roma non abbattiamoci. Un intoppo, nelle condizioni in cui eravamo, può starci.



Ma guarda, io lo vedo come un fatto positivo. Incensarlo aiuterà a nascondere ai più le lacune di una squadra forte ma assolutamente battibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle per sentire Pioli devo prima beccarmi tutte le booate di Caressa e Co. sulla mentalità Juve


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Notare la miriade di replay (NESSUNO) che han fatto a sky per il fallo di bentancur.
Maledetti schifosi, Irrati poi che va a dire a Casti di alzarsi, maledetto schifoso, compensazione pura dopo il mezzo errore del fallo di Calha (mezzo perchè per me quello è proprio 50 e 50).
Se era il Lecce e se era Santimpo' era sotto la doccia nel giro di un nanosecondo.
Ogni anno ogni partita dobbiamo pagare qualcosa contro questi.
Guarda caso nell'unica volta che non ci sono stati episodi li abbiamo battuti 4-2.
Scandaloso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sconfitta scontata.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha fatto una partita eccellente. Ha corso per 10 ed è stato anche lucido


È uno scarparo. Concordo con te che è uno che si sacrifica, ma non è da mettere titolare. Oggi purtroppo, non se ne poteva fare a meno per le assenze.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se non entrano 3 innesti in questo mercato rischiamo di scoppiare,subiremo sempre infortuni per via della carenza di alternative,intanto il gruppone sta' arrivando alle spalle,ci mettiamo un attimo a ritrovarci quarti.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Notare la miriade di replay (NESSUNO) che han fatto a sky per il fallo di bentancur.
> Maledetti schifosi, Irrati poi che va a dire a Casti di alzarsi, maledetto schifoso, compensazione pura dopo il mezzo errore del fallo di Calha (mezzo perchè per me quello è proprio 50 e 50).
> Se era il Lecce e se era Santimpo' era sotto la doccia nel giro di un nanosecondo.
> Ogni anno ogni partita dobbiamo pagare qualcosa contro questi.
> ...



Li abbiamo battuti perchè non serviva a nessuno quella partita.
Sono allibito del fatto che ci abbiano dato il primo gol....

Su Sky l'unico decente, as usual, è Capello (Bergomi è dei nostri non lo conto).

Ripeto: a differenza di quasi tutto il forum... il 17 gennaio voglio l'asfaltata contiana al maestro....


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2021)

Donnarumma 5,5
Dalot 5 questo è uno che per me può partire pure a gennaio
Romagnoli 4 imbarazzo totale, e gli andiamo a dare pure 5 mln l'anno?
Kjaer 5,5
Theo 4 umiliato da Chiesa, imbarazzante
Calabria 7 migliore in campo, complimenti
Kessie 6
Calhanoglu 6
Castillejo 5,5
Leao 6
Hauge 5

Diaz 5
Kalulu 6
Conti 6
Maldini 6
Colombo sv


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Nulla da dire ai ragazzi. Hanno dato tutto. Questa sconfitta ha 2 colpevoli, società che non ha rinforzato questa squadra che lo meritava assolutamente, e arbitri che come al solito quando vedono bianconero non esiste più nessun altro. Maledetti.


----------



## Walker (6 Gennaio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Che si specchia col pallone, poco concreto. Si perde in ghirigori.
> Vedi alla voce Bonaventura, Jack.


Mah era una curiosità, da veneto ma non veneziano non avevo mai sentito questa cosa...


----------



## Davidoff (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo persa dalla parte di Romagnoli e Theo purtroppo.
> 
> Questa l'hanno vinta anche col mercato estivo. Chiesa 60 milioni, Kulusevski 30/40 milioni. Noi al momento possiamo ambire a prendere Hauge a 5 e Diaz in prestito per coltivare giovani talenti ancora non esplosi.
> Bravi (quasi) tutti, non potevamo fare molto di più oggi con tutte le assenze.
> Ora pensare alla prossima, bisogna ripartire subito.



Alla faccia di chi dice che i soldi non fanno la differenza. Chiesa ci sarebbe servito come il pane, invece come sempre i migliori se li accaparrano loro, noi siamo costretti a sperare nella lotteria dei talenti inesplosi. Per me è impossibile competere così.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, io lo vedo come un fatto positivo. Incensarlo aiuterà a nascondere ai più le lacune di una squadra forte ma assolutamente battibile.




Quello sicuramente. Però può esserci il rovescio della medaglia che inizino a credere nella rimonta e vengano magari agevolati dal sistema, ipotesi tutt’altro che peregrina.

Vedremo cosa succederà con l’Inter. Lì capiremo molte cose.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Li abbiamo battuti perchè non serviva a nessuno quella partita.
> Sono allibito del fatto che ci abbiano dato il primo gol....
> 
> Su Sky l'unico decente, as usual, è Capello (Bergomi è dei nostri non lo conto).
> ...



Come no, vai pure a tifare i fognafans. La partita contava eccome per la Juve.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Gennaio 2021)

spiace. Ma siamo primi. Alla fine non abbiamo giocato male, con mezza squadra fuori. Peccato ma pensiamo alla prossima. Forza diavolo


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire ai ragazzi. Hanno dato tutto. Questa sconfitta ha 2 colpevoli, società che non ha rinforzato questa squadra che lo meritava assolutamente, e arbitri che come al solito quando vedono bianconero non esiste più nessun altro. Maledetti.



Cosa dicevo ad agosto dopo la vittoria in portogallo? Si gioca ogni tre giorni, con il nuovo infortunio incognita chiamato covid. Dentro un marcatore, Bakayoko e Jovic. 

Non è stato fatto, pazienza, ma inutile lamentarsi della sfortuna.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io vedo più responsabilità di Hernandez che di Romagnoli.
Pur non ritenendo Romagnoli un top e quindi non gli darei quello che il procuratore chiede.
Fuori i nomi dei sostituti però!


----------



## __king george__ (6 Gennaio 2021)

domani titoli banali come "Milan nella calza solo carbone" neanche quotati


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5,5
> Dalot 5 questo è uno che per me può partire pure a gennaio
> Romagnoli 4 imbarazzo totale, e gli andiamo a dare pure 5 mln l'anno?
> Kjaer 5,5
> ...



Mi sa che hai visto un'altra partita...non c'è un voto giusto....


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che dire...un plauso per l’impegno ai ragazzi. Serata proibitiva per le assenze e nonostante tutto siamo rimasti in partita per 80 minuti. 

Se i gobbi sono questi al ritorno li asfaltiamo.
È ora di rischiare qualcosa..vista l’assenza di Rebic Ibra deve fare uno sforzo sabato ed anticipare il rientro, davanti siamo davvero troppo leggeri.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosa dicevo ad agosto dopo la vittoria in portogallo? Si gioca ogni tre giorni, con il nuovo infortunio incognita chiamato covid. Dentro un marcatore, Bakayoko e Jovic.
> 
> Non è stato fatto, pazienza, ma inutile lamentarsi della sfortuna.



Lo so, hai ragione, anche io ero e sono di questo parere, la società si deve svegliare.


----------



## Pipita9 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sono davvero deluso ragazzi...


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come no, vai pure a tifare i fognafans. La partita contava eccome per la Juve.



Ma io tifo solo per il Milan.

Non mi metto ad esultare per i gol altrui o gufare, ma ho questo odio totale viscerale per ste melme bianconere.
Qualsiasi altro giocatore sarebbe stato espluso, Bentancour no.

Io tifo Milan ripeto, ma in una partita in cui non gioca il Milan spero che la Juve perda. Posso?
Vai tu a tifare i fognafans e non offendere, grazie.

PS: la partita del 7 luglio, con la Lazio perdente, contava per la Juve? Per quello vincemmo con rigore per noi sullo 0-2.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Bravi tutti, migliore in campo, as usual, Irrati.
> Nel secondo tempo sbaglia tutto a nostro sfavore, con la pazzesca mancata espulsione del gobbo..



c'era pure orsato al var, figuriamoci. 

niente, quel gol dubbio ce l'hanno fatto pagare per tutto il secondo tempo con fischi a loro favore.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5,5
> Dalot 5 questo è uno che per me può partire pure a gennaio
> Romagnoli 4 imbarazzo totale, e gli andiamo a dare pure 5 mln l'anno?
> Kjaer 5,5
> ...



Che partita hai visto???????
Donna 6 incolpevole e fa anche buoni interventi
Dalot 6
Romagna 5.5
Kjaer 6
Theo 5.5
Calabria 6.5
Kessie 7
Chala 7
Casti 6.5
Hauge 5.5
Leao 7

Tutti bene i subentrati
Diaz 6.5
Maldini 6.5
Conti e kalulu si vedono poco ma quando chiamati in causa sempre sicuri


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'era pure orsato al var, figuriamoci.
> 
> niente, quel gol dubbio ce l'hanno fatto pagare per tutto il secondo tempo con fischi a loro favore.



Ovvio, ma nessuno dice nulla....
Nel secondo tempo la Juve ha giocato in 12.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Considerando tutti gli indisponibili ci sta perdere onestamente facendo il proprio gioco come stavamo facendo fino al 65'. Perdere con una espulsione netta non data a 30 minuti dalla fine che avrebbe potuto cambiare la partita invece no. PS Qualcuno potrebbe spiegare a Romagnoli che quando gli scappa l'uomo può fare fallo? meglio un giallo che un gol.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Impazzisco. Ma non per il risultato, per come l'abbiamo dovuta giocare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Gennaio 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si poteva e si doveva vincere. Ma la sconfitta è meritata





JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ovvio, ma nessuno dice nulla....
> Nel secondo tempo la Juve ha giocato in 12.



Stasera non possiamo prendercela con l’arbitraggio dai.. i cambi han fatto la differenza in una situazione già tragica per le assenze. 

Serve che rientrino senza se e senza ma Ibra Benna e Saele..son troppo importanti nell’economia del nostro gioco.

Abbiam chiuso con la primavera in campo stasera non si può recriminare nulla.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire ai ragazzi. Hanno dato tutto. Questa sconfitta ha 2 colpevoli, società che non ha rinforzato questa squadra che lo meritava assolutamente, e arbitri che come al solito quando vedono bianconero non esiste più nessun altro. Maledetti.




Lo dicevamo da questa estate che serviva un’ala destra, un centrale di difesa e di centrocampo ed un vice Ibra. Purtroppo non si è preso nessuno e per fortuna che abbiamo trovato Kalulu, altrimenti qualche partita l’avremo giocata con Kessie centrale, come oggi l’abbiamo giocata con Calabria a centrocampo. Se poi ci aggiungiamo che Romagnoli non dà garanzia e Ibra ha giocato solo 6 gare, che Rebic ne ha saltato quasi la metà, che Calha ha saltato anche lui 5 o più partite ecco che abbiamo il risultato odierno.

Dobbiamo davvero ringraziare il cielo che non riuscendo da mesi a schierare la formazione tipo siamo primi. Tra le squadre di vertice siamo quelli che hanno la rosa meno lunga e quelli che hanno più assenze, eppure siamo ancora primi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Che partita hai visto???????
> Donna 6 incolpevole e fa anche buoni interventi
> Dalot 6
> Romagna 5.5
> ...



Ci vuole una fantasia molto spinta per dare 5,5 a Romagna, concordo però sugli altri voti, forse abbasserei di mezzo voto quello di Dalot.


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

5.5 a Romagnoli vuol dire aver la malafede nel sangue, oggi prestazione da UNO.


----------



## markjordan (6 Gennaio 2021)

esaudito il sogno di mandargli contro la primavera


----------



## Walker (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il Pirla intervistato ha posto l'accento sul gol del Milan secondo lui irregolare, e sottolineando che sono venuti a comandare sul campo della capolista.
Ogni volta di più si conferma un uomo di m.erda


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono altri profili, Chiesa non è l’unico. Prendi Wamangituka dello Stoccarda e avrebbe fatto a pezzi la retroguardia bianconera.



Non lo conosco ma bisogna prenderlo senò tanto valeva Chiesa, adesso mi aspetto qualcosa dal mercato


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Che partita hai visto???????
> Donna 6 incolpevole e fa anche buoni interventi
> Dalot 6
> Romagna 5.5
> ...



Quindi se vincevamo tutti 10


----------



## Davidoff (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque noi in rosa su 5 esterni non abbiamo gente che possa fare quello che ha fatto Chiesa oggi, salvo Leao quando gli gira. Se vogliamo continuare col 4-2-3-1 servono esterni veramente forti e un vice-Ibra, non possiamo sperare sempre nei gol dei difensori.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole una fantasia molto spinta per dare 5,5 a Romagna, concordo però sugli altri voti, forse abbasserei di mezzo voto quello di Dalot.



io spezzerei una lancia a favore di hauge... che comunque nell'ultimo passaggio ha sempre grande precisione e velocità di pensiero .. ha messo due volte l'uomo in posizione favorevolissima ... prima casti e poi diaz. theo ogni partita ne fa ammonire da 1 a 3, teniamo conto anche di questa cosa. Oggi in un mondo normale betancourt era fuori , ma la prima ammonizione gliela aveva procurata lui.
Solo io ho visto un Conti entrato imperioso sia nella scorsa partita che oggi?


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque noi in rosa su 5 esterni non abbiamo gente che possa fare quello che ha fatto Chiesa oggi, salvo Leao quando gli gira. Se vogliamo continuare col 4-2-3-1 servono esterni veramente forti e un vice-Ibra, non possiamo sperare sempre nei gol dei difensori.



Chiesa è un Hernandez offensivo.


----------



## Solo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato. Alla fine la sconfitta doveva arrivare e oggi con le assenze era difficile.

Pazienza. Fortunatamente hanno perso pure Napoli e Inter quindi la posizione in classifica resta Ottima. 

L'importante è continuare a pedalare a testa bassa rimettendoci subito in marcia col Toro.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> io spezzerei una lancia a favore di hauge... che comunque nell'ultimo passaggio ha sempre grande precisione e velocità di pensiero .. ha messo due volte l'uomo in posizione favorevolissima ... prima casti e poi diaz. theo ogni partita ne fa ammonire da 1 a 3, teniamo conto anche di questa cosa. Oggi in un mondo normale betancourt era fuori , ma la prima ammonizione gliela aveva procurata lui.
> Solo io ho visto un Conti entrato imperioso sia nella scorsa partita che oggi?



Si anche io ho già scritto che Conti nelle gerarchie dovrebbe tranquillamente scavalcare Dalot.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Peccato. Alla fine la sconfitta doveva arrivare e oggi con le assenze era difficile.
> 
> Pazienza. Fortunatamente hanno perso pure Napoli e Inter quindi la posizione in classifica resta Ottima.
> 
> L'importante è continuare a pedalare a testa bassa rimettendoci subito in marcia col Toro.



Il girone d'andata deve finire minimo a 44 punti.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chiesa è un Hernandez offensivo.


L'avessimo davvero preso come si vociferava durante lo scorso mercato, staremmo qui a leccarci i baffi ora. Lasciamo perdere perché sta sconfitta non mi farà dormire stanotte.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Gennaio 2021)

Cr7 spettatore e chiesa determinante..purtroppo stasera era in serata di grazia proprio il ragazzo che volevamo per l'attacco per completarlo..li odio ma stasera anche per via delle assenze ci sono stati superiori..e niente ora il sistema li aiuterà con il decimo scudetto..anche se aspettobancora una penalizzazione per suarez..noi che dire i ragazzi giocano da questa estate e onestamente non si possono regalare 3 4 titolari in ste partite..ci manca della profondità di rosa..adesso testa bassa e macinare più punti possibili..che bis6arrivare in champions sennò i complimenti del girone d'andata si perdono nel dimenticatoio


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2021)

La squadra ha reagito benissimo alle pesantissime defezioni. 

Per Romagnoli invece non ci sono più parole. Fa davvero pena. Vendere prima possibile.

Chiesa ha zittito tutti gli haters del nostro foro, ad avercelo.... avremmo blindato il campionato.

Dirigenza deve fare qualcosa di più, sarebbe un peccato buttare all'aria un campionato perché hai la coperta così corta che devi affrontare la Juve con terzini a centrocampo e primavera nel finale. Non si può dai.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Imparabile


 imparabili un pifero, ha preso due gol in fotocopia, un portiere di 2 metri questi gol non deve prenderli, sul tirante il portiere deve sempre accorciare un passo in avanti e lo specchio della porta lo stringi di 2 metri in nessun modo subisci gol se stringi la porta....


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si anche io ho già scritto che Conti nelle gerarchie dovrebbe tranquillamente scavalcare Dalot.



concordo anche io. A parte che Dalot non è nostro e non capisco il senso di valorizzarlo. In ogni caso mi sembra un discreto giocatore, ma davvero niente di che.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Donnarumma 5 come sempre se la fa nei pantaloni quando c'è la juve.

Dalot 6 
Kjaer 6,5 non puo reggere una difesa da solo.
Romagnoli 3 mancano le parole, che vergogna.
Hernandez 6
Calabria 7 il migliore e cresciuto in modo esponenziale gioca bene dove lo metti metti.
Kessie 6 
Casti 6 a me non è dispiaciuto
Chala 6,5 predicava nel deserto
Hauge 4 non è migliorato di una virgola, tatticamente. E lo dico con immenso dispiacere.
Leao 5 mai che attacca lo spazio , non ha fatto salire una volta la squadra.

Pioli 4 Oggi malissimo nella lettura della partita, qualcuno dirà che non c'erano giocatori da fare entrare, ma questo non giustifica il non cambio di modulo.

La Juve era sempre in superiorità a cc.

Sarebbe stato il caso di passare a un più equilibrato 4-1-4-1,fuori Casti e metti Conti sposti Calabria a terzino Dalot va dal altra parte e Hernandez lo sposti nei 4 di cc...forse non vincevamo, ma sicuramente non saremmo stati sballottati a destra e sinistra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> La squadra ha reagito benissimo alle pesantissime defezioni.
> 
> Per Romagnoli invece non ci sono più parole. Fa davvero pena. Vendere prima possibile.
> 
> ...



Qua serve che la proprietà faccia uno sforzo a livello di budget, per una volta, visto che poi dopo il filotto di sei partite facili di campionato che ci aspetta avremo quattro partite infernali (Inter e Roma inframmezzate dai sedicesimi di EL con la Stella Rossa). Dovranno fare la loro parte pure i proprietari, adesso. È il momento.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> io spezzerei una lancia a favore di hauge... che comunque nell'ultimo passaggio ha sempre grande precisione e velocità di pensiero .. ha messo due volte l'uomo in posizione favorevolissima ... prima casti e poi diaz. theo ogni partita ne fa ammonire da 1 a 3, teniamo conto anche di questa cosa. Oggi in un mondo normale betancourt era fuori , ma la prima ammonizione gliela aveva procurata lui.
> Solo io ho visto un Conti entrato imperioso sia nella scorsa partita che oggi?



In una partita non co sono solo i filtranti, dove Hauge e molto bravo,ma tutto il resto?? E lo dice uno che ha un debole per Hauge, ma cosi proprio non va.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2021)

A destra siamo qualitativamente troppo carenti. D’accordo che Saelemaekers corre ed è un giocatore funzionale, ma dietro di lui c’è il nulla. Serve un esterno destro di qualità con una certa urgenza, ma temo che dal mercato non arriverà nulla in questo senso. Diaz non ha il passo dell’ala e francamente non lo riscatterei neppure. Insisto per acquistare due come Wamangituka e Nicolas Gonzalez a giugno, in caso di qualificazione alla Champions, altrimenti questa squadra in avanti farà sempre fatica a trovare la via del gol con giocatori qualitativamente così poco incisivi.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 come sempre se la fa nei pantaloni quando c'è la juve.
> 
> Dalot 6
> Kjaer 6,5 non puo reggere una difesa da solo.
> ...



Non sono d'accordo su alcuni voti, non puoi mettere 6 a theo che oggi obiettivamente ha fatto pena e 5 a Leao che ha fatto un gran primo tempo o 4 ad Hauge. Theo stasera purtroppo da 5 se non meno. 
Concordo in parte su Pioli, non 4 ma 5. Aveva preparato bene la partita, capendo che l'unico modo per fare gol alla juve(viste le nostre assenze) era rubare palla e giocare in verticale, ancor di più di quando facciamo di solito. Male però nel non capire che non possiamo giocare sempre col 4 2 3 1 se non ci sono gli elementi per farlo, deve cambiare modulo ogni tanto, tutte le squadre hanno delle alternative tattiche e anche noi dovremmo cominciare ad averle. La tua soluzione poteva essere interessante ma non con theo interno, quello no, semmai poteva fare sull 1 a 1 o comunque quando eravamo andati sotto, un 4 4 2 più solido con Dalot-Theo sulla fascia sinistra e Calabria-Conti sulla fascia destra e a centrocampo Kessie-Calha. In attacco Leao-Casti o chi per lui. Avremmo impedito alla juve di poter entrare facilmente dalle fasce, soprattutto sul lato di Theo. 

Oggi la lettura della partita è stata pessima da parte di Pioli, la juve non è più quella di Allegri o anche sarri volendo, che giocava molto anche internamente con scambi rapidi e penetrazioni centrali. Oggi se gli blocchi le fasce alla juve diventano prevedibilissimi e nulli. Bastava raddoppiare gli uomini sulle corsie e Chiesa non sarebbe stato così libero di fare quello che voleva. Peccato ma Pioli non deve assolutamente adagiarsi e fissarsi su un modulo solo. Abbiamo bisogno di alternative tattiche e soprattutto a volte anche di essere meno offensivi.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qua serve che la proprietà faccia uno sforzo a livello di budget, per una volta, visto che poi dopo il filotto di sei partite facili di campionato che ci aspetta avremo quattro partite infernali (Inter e Roma inframmezzate dai sedicesimi di EL con la Stella Rossa). Dovranno fare la loro parte pure i proprietari, adesso. È il momento.



amico, dammi retta, non scrivere più ste robe, non esistono partite facili e scontate, anche perché stiamo cominciando a perdere solidità(oggi è la prima volta che ho visto la difesa prendere imbarcate, e non c'entra nulla il fatto che fosse Chiesa, ma credo che mentalmente cominciamo ad essere un pò scarichi e quindi meno attenti). Quindi se posso dare un consiglio dobbiamo mantenere un low profile, è più saggio. Poi quando saremo tutti al completo, ci penserà Z.


----------



## koti (7 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque noi in rosa su 5 esterni non abbiamo gente che possa fare quello che ha fatto Chiesa oggi, salvo Leao quando gli gira. Se vogliamo continuare col 4-2-3-1 servono esterni veramente forti e un vice-Ibra, non possiamo sperare sempre nei gol dei difensori.



Con tutto il bene che voglio a Rebic e Saele un (grosso) upgrade sugli esterni è quello che manca per diventare una candidata seria per lo scudetto, oltre ovviamente ad un difensore.

Immaginatevi che spettacolo questa squadra con due esterni alla Salah/Manè.

Chiaro che le risorse economiche sono limitate e non abbiamo la potenza di fuoco di una big inglese, servirà un lavorone dello scouting come è già stato fatto con Theo, Bennacer.

Speriamo per la prossima estate si faccia almeno l'esterno destro.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo su alcuni voti, non puoi mettere 6 a theo che oggi obiettivamente ha fatto pena e 5 a Leao che ha fatto un gran primo tempo o 4 ad Hauge. Theo stasera purtroppo da 5 se non meno.
> Concordo in parte su Pioli, non 4 ma 5. Aveva preparato bene la partita, capendo che l'unico modo per fare gol alla juve(viste le nostre assenze) era rubare palla e giocare in verticale, ancor di più di quando facciamo di solito. Male però nel non capire che non possiamo giocare sempre col 4 2 3 1 se non ci sono gli elementi per farlo, deve cambiare modulo ogni tanto, tutte le squadre hanno delle alternative tattiche e anche noi dovremmo cominciare ad averle. La tua soluzione poteva essere interessante ma non con theo interno, quello no, semmai poteva fare sull 1 a 1 o comunque quando eravamo andati sotto, un 4 4 2 più solido con Dalot-Theo sulla fascia sinistra e Calabria-Conti sulla fascia destra e a centrocampo Kessie-Calha. In attacco Leao-Casti o chi per lui. Avremmo impedito alla juve di poter entrare facilmente dalle fasce, soprattutto sul lato di Theo.
> 
> Oggi la lettura della partita è stata pessima da parte di Pioli, la juve non è più quella di Allegri o anche sarri volendo, che giocava molto anche internamente con scambi rapidi e penetrazioni centrali. Oggi se gli blocchi le fasce alla juve diventano prevedibilissimi e nulli. Bastava raddoppiare gli uomini sulle corsie e Chiesa non sarebbe stato così libero di fare quello che voleva. Peccato ma Pioli non deve assolutamente adagiarsi e fissarsi su un modulo solo. Abbiamo bisogno di alternative tattiche e soprattutto a volte anche di essere meno offensivi.


Beh i voti poi sono soggettivi ci sta pensarla in modo leggermente diversa.

Ma come concetti più o meno ci siamo.

Su Pioli invece siamo d'accordo, anche io penso che abbia perso la bussola non facendo le dovute correzioni tattiche.

Se vedi i gol sono stati tutti in fotocopia, se capisci che vai in difficoltà con 2 solo cc devi cambiare, devi dare la giusta copertura ai tuoi difensori, invece persa palla si apriva una voragine, i difensori erano messe nelle condizioni peggiori.

Se poi ti ritrovi con gente come Romagnoli , i gol sono la naturale conseguenza.

A mio avviso sono venuti di proposito ad attaccarci sul centro destra, perché era li il punto debole.

Ronaldo per esempio dal altra parte ha fatto una partita mediocre.

Sul bloccargli le fasce invece sono daccordissimo, ma ci vogliono le giuste coperture in verticale, che non abbiamo dato.

È per chiudere facci caso Hernandez gioca sempre sottotono quando gli manca Rebic, che gli da sempre lo giusto spazio e la giusta copertura.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh i voti poi sono soggettivi ci sta pensarla in modo leggermente diversa.
> 
> Ma come concetti più o meno ci siamo.
> 
> ...



esattamente, una volta superato il nostro pressing c'erano praterie in mezzo al campo e sulle fasce. Inaccettabile. Pioli deve assolutamente porre rimedio a queste cose, anche perché non possiamo giocare sempre sopraritmo, altrimenti arriveremo scoppi tra meno di un mese o con sempre infortunati come sta infatti succedendo. Bisogna saper anche gestire le forse e le partite, cambiando anche tattica. 

Per quanto riguarda Theo, è vero che senza Rebic non è lo stesso, ma questa non può essere una scusa; se vuole essere un top come lui stesso afferma, lo deve essere indipendentemente dalla presenza di Rebic. Anche perché se questo può essere una minima giustificazione in fase offensiva, non può esserlo in fase difensiva. Con chiesa ha proprio sbagliato letture e movimenti. Troppo pigro e ingenuo. Sono errori che faceva all'inizio quando era arrivato, e che fortunatamente sembrava aver sistemato.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esattamente, una volta superato il nostro pressing c'erano praterie in mezzo al campo e sulle fasce. Inaccettabile. Pioli deve assolutamente porre rimedio a queste cose, anche perché non possiamo giocare sempre sopraritmo, altrimenti arriveremo scoppi tra meno di un mese o con sempre infortunati come sta infatti succedendo. Bisogna saper anche gestire le forse e le partite, cambiando anche tattica.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Theo, è vero che senza Rebic non è lo stesso, ma questa non può essere una scusa; se vuole essere un top come lui stesso afferma, lo deve essere indipendentemente dalla presenza di Rebic. Anche perché se questo può essere una minima giustificazione in fase offensiva, non può esserlo in fase difensiva. Con chiesa ha proprio sbagliato letture e movimenti. Troppo pigro e ingenuo. Sono errori che faceva all'inizio quando era arrivato, e che fortunatamente sembrava aver sistemato.


Non so a quale gol di Chiesa ti rifrisci, ma se è il 3 il 99% di colpa e di Romagnoli, Hernandez fa di tutto, Romagnoli invece non solo non accorcia su chiesa ma si gira, cose che non fanno neanche più negli oratori.


----------



## WeedoMilan (7 Gennaio 2021)

Dai, palesemente la partita c’è L ha fatta perdere Romagnoli, palesissimo
Facevano di tutto per ritrovarsi sul centrodestra e, puntualmente, è stato saltato in velocità o messo in difficoltà, roba gravissima.
Coi titolari non c’era partita, il loro centrocampo brutto brutto e la difesa è inguardabile


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque il fallo netto da rigore di Rabiot su Diaz è sparito dalle moviole ovviamente


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque il fallo netto da rigore di Rabiot su Diaz è sparito dalle moviole ovviamente



Non ne ha parlato nessuno. E' passata sotto traccia anche la clamorosa mancata espulsione di Bentancur (per quanto mi riguarda episodio da ufficio indagini, lo stesso Bentancur appena fa fallo allarga le bracce come a dire stavolta mi caccia), hanno parlato solo della spallata di Calhanoglu a Rabiot che pesa un quintale.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque dico che se la temibilissima Juve (per i giornalai) è quella vista ieri sera, allora noi possiamo dire la nostra fino in fondo.
Chi pensa il contrario è in malafede o non ha letto la nostra formazione di ieri.


----------



## Miracle1980 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Che brutta sensazione al risveglio... non ero più abituato a perdere. Poi contro questi luridi...dura da digerire. La partita bisognava spostarla...napoli docet


----------



## R41D3N (7 Gennaio 2021)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Dai, palesemente la partita c’è L ha fatta perdere Romagnoli, palesissimo
> Facevano di tutto per ritrovarsi sul centrodestra e, puntualmente, è stato saltato in velocità o messo in difficoltà, roba gravissima.
> Coi titolari non c’era partita, il loro centrocampo brutto brutto e la difesa è inguardabile



C'è un azione del primo tempo, se non vado errato, in cui Chiesa lo punta nella zona centrale e lo salta con una facilità disarmante. Lì Romagnoli dimostra, se ancora dovesse servire, tutti i suoi limiti. È imbarazzante la sua inadeguatezza fisica al cospetto di questo tipo di giocatori. Ieri un Gabbia qualunque avrebbe sicuramente fatto una figura migliore.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Comunque dico che se la temibilissima Juve (per i giornalai) è quella vista ieri sera, allora noi possiamo dire la nostra fino in fondo.
> Chi pensa il contrario è in malafede o non ha letto la nostra formazione di ieri.



Sczenocoso ha compiuto il record di parate in una partita da quando è alla Juve: 8.
La formazione di ieri del Milan, inclusi i 5 entrati dell'era COVID, non arriverebbe in Europa, pur avendo alcuni ottimi prospetti...
6 assenze, di cui 6 potenziali titolari, più un cesso a pedali (Krunic) non si possono regalare alla Juve.
Se ci presentiamo al Cessum Stadium al completo....... la andiamo a vincere.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Che brutta sensazione al risveglio... non ero più abituato a perdere. Poi contro questi luridi...dura da digerire. La partita bisognava spostarla...napoli docet



Peccato anche per l'imbattibilità, passeranno anni prima di rifare una striscia del genere.


----------



## R41D3N (7 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sczenocoso ha compiuto il record di parate in una partita da quando è alla Juve: 8.
> La formazione di ieri del Milan, inclusi i 5 entrati dell'era COVID, non arriverebbe in Europa, pur avendo alcuni ottimi prospetti...
> 6 assenze, di cui 6 potenziali titolari, più un cesso a pedali (Krunic) non si possono regalare alla Juve.
> Se ci presentiamo al Cessum Stadium al completo....... la andiamo a vincere.



Non ci pensare proprio, fosse decisiva ed importante anche per loro non ce la faranno mai vincere. Succederebbe di tutto, la storia ce lo dice. Quando si sono giocati il campionato solo uno volta, a memoria, lo hanno perso. Perugia, correva l'anno 2000, ultima giornata di campionato, il resto è sugli almanacchi. I gobbi ancora oggi recriminano su Collina perché, a loro dire, avrebbero subito un furto. La partita si giocò sotto il diluvio ed alla fine persero 1-0 e scudetto. Nessun furto, il Perugia vinse sul campo, la Lazio lo scudetto. Loro rubano da sempre ma guai a dirglielo...tutte invenzioni. Il giorno che torneranno nella fogna cui sono usciti dopo calciopoli e grazie al gol non gol di Muntari da cui tutto ripartì, sarà come aver vinto un'altra Champions. Che siano maledetti!


----------

